# Working in Qatar



## DrankTheKoolaid

Anyone have any working knowledge of Qatar? And more importantly on IHR Canada?

Saw a job Posting for a Paramedic position and was curious.


----------



## Epi52

Try giving them a call.  But the pay is pretty low.  By pretty low I mean 40K a year.  They also want you to be a CCP-C.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Epi52 said:


> Try giving them a call.  But the pay is pretty low.  By pretty low I mean 40K a year.  They also want you to be a CCP-C.



That's about standard for a new medic...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Wow, thats a joke.  Thanks for the info though


----------



## Epi52

NVRob said:


> That's about standard for a new medic...




This is for an overseas assignment.  They don't take new medics.  The salary if you go across the border to Saudi Arabia is almost double. Hell some of the other places pay quite a bit more.


----------



## Epi52

Corky said:


> Wow, thats a joke.  Thanks for the info though



No problem.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Yeah Ive seen everywhere from 72k in dubai and abu dhabi to 100+ in other middle east areas.  40 is def the lowest ive seen. Dubai twin towers is hiring atm i just found out.....  Working strictly in the Hotel/Office towers


----------



## Handsome Robb

Epi52 said:


> This is for an overseas assignment.  They don't take new medics.  The salary if you go across the border to Saudi Arabia is almost double. Hell some of the other places pay quite a bit more.



Yea I put 2 and 2 together after I posted that. Consider my statement redacted.


----------



## Epi52

Corky said:


> Yeah Ive seen everywhere from 72k in dubai and abu dhabi to 100+ in other middle east areas.  40 is def the lowest ive seen. Dubai twin towers is hiring atm i just found out.....  Working strictly in the Hotel/Office towers



Sounds like a good gig.  What's their salary if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Havent heard yet.  Ill post here when I do though.  What it did note though was a room in the hotel for living quarters + all food both on and off duty are covered, along with the usual benefits.  Allowance if you choose to live on the economy with driver to take you home and bring you to work.  Actually looked to be a sweet gig


----------



## EMS123

Please realize that while exhilirating and fun an overseas has the potential to be dangerous except Kuwait where the IDF warning and chemical warnings are just that.... So stay alert stay alive, and take cover when you start hearing the mortars come in.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Lol we all gotta go sometime. Cant live your life in fear or whats the point


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Try asking or pming "Armor10" on here. He just got hired in Qatar. from my understanding the 40k figure you where told is not correct.


----------



## mycrofft

40K if your lodging, meals and etc are covered could be ok, check tax status etc. Maybe ditch your car and use the cash to go buy one outright, depending upon remaining payments on the current one? Look into investing from where you are working, too, it will get some of that money out of your hot hands and making compound interest for you.


----------



## DPM

EMS123 said:


> Please realize that while exhilirating and fun an overseas has the potential to be dangerous except Kuwait where the IDF warning and chemical warnings are just that.... So stay alert stay alive, and take cover when you start hearing the mortars come in.



You could also get sat on by a camel... I wouldn't worry about the IDF. The range on a 107 is what, 8k? And Kuwait city is 40k from the nearest Iraqi border...


----------



## dtrojan07

Corky said:


> Yeah Ive seen everywhere from 72k in dubai and abu dhabi to 100+ in other middle east areas.  40 is def the lowest ive seen. Dubai twin towers is hiring atm i just found out.....  Working strictly in the Hotel/Office towers



Have you worked over seas? You can't compare salaries from the States or Canada to a overseas contract assignment. Your comparing apples to oranges.
They advertise your base salary on the contract but what are the uplifts..transportation, living, hazard duty, etc. You also get a tax free salary for US citizens. If you qualify. Cost of living is way different here than in the states..Fuel at home is a major concern..In Saudi I paid like 33cents a  gallon
Here in UAE its a bit more like 1.35 a gallon BUT still way less than the states. ALSO there isn't many places unless your on a oil rig or remote site that work rotations. I get 2 weeks a month off now, plus 6 weeks vacation a year....YOU have to look at the complete package NOT just the dollar signs.


----------



## Armor10

I'm working here right now. I have been here for a year. Starting pay is $98,000 per year. Plus free housing, A portion of paid private school for up to three children, free medical for the whole family, plus 45 days of holiday per year. Since those are working days it equals out to almost 3 month off paid per year. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## WTEngel

Man I am glad to hear you and the family are doing well. I remember "the place that shall not be mentioned..."

It seems to be a rite of passage to go and do your tour through KSA so you can truly enjoy the greener grass (err sand) on the other side of the desert!

If you are looking for a good Bachelor of Science completion program that is completely online, and affiliated with a large health science center that also has a medical school, PA program, SPH, etc. check out University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio's Bachelor of Science in Emergency Health Sciences program. 

They are very good at the online thing, and the degree is legit. The cost is reasonable also for those who are not in state.

Only way I am coming back to the ME is if I am you and Schultz's medical director. No way I am going to either one of you bossing me around!!! 

Take care man. I'll catch you on gmail chat one fo these days...


----------



## Reviresco

Armor10 said:


> I'm working here right now. I have been here for a year. Starting pay is $98,000 per year. Plus free housing, A portion of paid private school for up to three children, free medical for the whole family, plus 45 days of holiday per year. Since those are working days it equals out to almost 3 month off paid per year. It's pretty sweet.




Hey. I'm considering applying to Hamad Medical for a position as a Paramedic, was wondering if you could give me some information about it?

I saw the starting salary and mention of vacation time and can think of a hundred other questions I have for you, but specifically for now, what is the actual job like? What's the call volume like? What kind of calls do you get? We all know the North American call types, a lot of BS with occassional real calls, is it the same there?

Thanks so much! If you're willing to answer more questions that would be great!


----------



## Armor10

For the last year, I have been working as an Independent Practicing Clinician here in Doha, Qatar. Qatar is the country to get the World Cup in 2022. There is a huge push to develop the EMS system here. They need to recruit at least forty more medics at this time. Especially Oregon Medics who have a great reputation out here because of our degree. Everyone knows someone out of work back home, or only working part time, or someone who hates the system back home and desperately wants a change. 

Starting salary is $8300.00 USD per month
You get 45 days of paid holiday off per year to start. (Since those are working days. That's almost three months paid time off a year.)
You get paid round trip tickets home once per year on Qatar Airways back to the US. For yourself and your family. 
You get free housing in a nice three bedroom flat. All utilities paid. (You pay Satellite and Internet)
You get full FREE medical for yourself, and your family.
If you have children, you get a percentage of money paid, toward paid private schooling.

The best part is that there are no taxes here, and if your outside of the US for 330 days. You pay ZERO State, or Federal taxes on your first $96,000. Then your only taxed on the amount over the 96k. 

Working as an Independent Practicing Clinician is seriously the best job I have ever had. Think PA that comes to your house. We work in a two tier system. The Ambulance goes out first, and then if they need one of us, we respond in our Chase vehicle to assist. 
We have very little to no medical over site (Independent Remember) I actually have my own medical practice here. We do carry clinical guidelines, but you don't have to follow them, as long as what your doing is Clinically Acceptable, and you have a reason for deviating from them. They are more there in case you get stuck, or don't know what to do. We carry a wide range of medications, that we would never be able to carry back home. 

We work 16/12hr shifts per month. There is OT available if you want it. But we're caped at 56hrs per month. Not because there's not more OT. But because they still understand that spending time with your family is important. 

Our equipment is all brand new, and State of the Art.

LifePak 15's
Glide Scopes
Fiber Optic Laryngoscopes
Oxylog 3000 plus vents
LUCAS CPR device.
I-STAT Devices 

I was told that you need a degree with two years of Medic experience. In the absence of a degree, you will need two or three years of documentable Critical Care experience. Either the FP-C, CCEMTP, or MICP. I got hired here with an AAS in Emergency Medicine. 8 years of Lead Paramedic Experience. 3 years of HEMS experience. My Oregon Medic License, and the Mobil Intensive Care Paramedic Course.

I have been working overseas now for four years. This is by far the best contract I have ever worked on. If your looking for an adventure, fed up with the system back home, or want to save enough money to pay cash for a new home. This could be the job for you! If you have any further questions, or would like to know how to apply. Please feel free to message me.


----------



## Reviresco

Thanks for the info!!!  iSTAT's alone makes me happy!  

So I'm guessing starting out there, one doesn't start as an Independent Practicing Clinician, but as a Paramedic on ambulance?  Or how does that all work? 

I would actually be applying from Canada so would need to review the qualifications required.

How busy is the actual ambulance service? Is the call type good quality or the same as one would expect back home with a mass influx of calls during flu season. Lol.


----------



## Armor10

No, were hired at that level. Thats why a degree, with the experience, and Critical Care experience is so important. The call volume is quite high. People here drive like crazy. You will see high speed rollovers every shift, and get at least a few RSI's a month. Not to mention with all the construction going on here. Worker accidents are quite high. We do get our standard sick people calls. But because of the treat and release. As long as the patient is stable. We don't have to ride into the hospital with them. The ground crew will transport.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

These are the current guidelines/requirements for Canadian medics, please note that " USA NREMT" is likely a typo and it most likely means whoever your Canadian paramedic certification body is. http://www.gmrecruiting.com/jobs/view/id/464 You will see a contact box on the left with the name " Annemie de Lange" She was my recruiter and will reply to you quickly if you decide to contact her with any questions.


----------



## wanderingmedic

Armor10 said:


> Working as an Independent Practicing Clinician is seriously the best job I have ever had. Think PA that comes to your house. We work in a two tier system. The Ambulance goes out first, and then if they need one of us, we respond in our Chase vehicle to assist.
> 
> We have very little to no medical over site (Independent Remember) I actually have my own medical practice here. We do carry clinical guidelines, but you don't have to follow them, as long as what your doing is Clinically Acceptable, and you have a reason for deviating from them. They are more there in case you get stuck, or don't know what to do. We carry a wide range of medications, that we would never be able to carry back home.



Is there an official written/legal scope of practice? How much treat and release are you doing? Are you giving or prescribing primary care drugs as well? Are there ever problems with law suits or other legal issues pertaining to your practice there? 

I guess I'm trying to gauge the level of competency I would need before I considered applying in the future.


----------



## Armor10

azemtb255 said:


> Is there an official written/legal scope of practice? How much treat and release are you doing? Are you giving or prescribing primary care drugs as well? Are there ever problems with lawsuits or other legal issues pertaining to your practice there?
> 
> I guess I'm trying to gauge the level of competency I would need before I considered applying in the future.



There are Guidelines, but there just that guidelines. I'm following ACLS here, but they use a combination of The European Heart Council and ACLS. I just follow ACLS. We treat and release a lot, if the patient is stable we release to ground crew for transport to a health center or the A&E if needed. We do not Rx Meds, other than the ones we carry. Forget the legal system like in the US. There is not malpractice suits etc. If you mess up, you will be sent home. There really are ZERO legal issues.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Armor10 said:


> If you mess up, you will be sent home. There really are ZERO legal issues.


I would not say its with out its risk.... 
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/may/17/south-africa-doctor-uae-death


----------



## Armor10

Ya, don't kill anyone. That goes double for VIP kids. Everything is a risk, but you're not going to get sued here. You'll get sent home.


----------



## kevoiddy

*Qatar Paramedic*

Hi Armor 10,

Paddy here, I am currently in my final year of my Bsc(hons) Paramedic Practitioner programme in the UK. I have just fully registered with the Health and Care Professions Council (HCPC) in the United Kingdom. My Dad has recently relocated to Bahrain to work as a Consultant Paediatrician and he is head of the unit there. I have been out to him 3 times now , and was lucky enough to spend a week with the Paramedics in his hospital. They offered me a job on the spot but advised me that Qatar and Abu Dhabi are more well established with a better life and pay. I saw your post and the terms of living and working are very very exciting and appealing.

The salary of a UK paramedic is about 30,000 pounds and the standard of living isn't obviously as high. Ireland are suffering heavily at the moment with debt and there is no real future for me as a paramedic in Ireland at least for thte for-seeable future.

I really enjoyed Bahrain and I am looking for that king of challenge. I was wondering if you could give me more of an insight as to where you have come from and how you ended up in Qatar? I can see that a lot of people went to Saudi first but opinions seem to be varied with some people stuck there and obviously the strong cultural beliefs no alcohol or pork. I have a colleague who worked there and he seemed to like it but he won't talk about it much? 

After driving in Bahrain I am aware of their pinball driving attitude , not wearing seatbelts and if allah intended them to die then so be it. "Enshalla!! 

Also you mentioned that you are a critical care paramedic? Is that the same meaning to one in the UK? Capability of RSI, high risk transfers, CPAP etc? I am only at the very bottom rung of my exciting start to the career of a paramedic but I plan on joining the HART team in the UK for 2/3 years or the Coastguard Helicopter (and I have applied for these). 

Kind regards,

Paddy.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

***WARNING***
Watch out for this company. Your recruitment offer is not worth the paper its written on and Hamad Medical Corporation are liars. I applied 10 months ago for a Critical Care Paramedic position, I was hired  6 months ago and signed my recruitment offer. My offer was suddenly canceled 2 days ago. This was right before my estimated start date.

All my belongings are packed in boxes, notice has been given to my apartment, I have rejected other contracts and offers of employment, I have spent thousands of dollars, and 9 months on required preparations for this. I got dumped like a sack of door knobs right before the start date I was given. I am not the only one, I spoke to another expat colleague of mine, he had the same thing happen! They say they want Critical Care Paramedics from the USA, but they don't. I hope no one else falls victim to there lies like I did. 

I have been a member of this forum for almost 9 years, and an expat medic in the middle east for 3 years, working in 3 previous middle eastern countries. I have never had an employer do this before, I have had recruitment offers canceled, but never like this. The international western expat community for Paramedics is small, so I hope word gets out. There are plenty of other opportunities for Paramedics, so don't waste  your time...


----------



## kevoiddy

*King Hamad*

Jesus Expat that's horrible that they can do that to you after relocating yourself, declining other contracts and spending so much money!!!

I was actually referring to King Hamad Hospital in Bahrain not Hamad Medical Corporation in Qatar. But I will certainly avoid them at all costs now.

I would really appreciate your thoughts and experiences on your other contracts in the UAE and where you would recommend.

Regards,

Paddy.


----------



## Hockey

ExpatMedic0 said:


> ***WARNING***
> Watch out for this company. Your recruitment offer is not worth the paper its written on and Hamad Medical Corporation are liars. I applied 10 months ago for a Critical Care Paramedic position, I was hired  6 months ago and signed my recruitment offer. My offer was suddenly canceled 2 days ago. This was right before my estimated start date.
> 
> All my belongings are packed in boxes, notice has been given to my apartment, I have rejected other contracts and offers of employment, I have spent thousands of dollars, and 9 months on required preparations for this. I got dumped like a sack of door knobs right before the start date I was given. I am not the only one, I spoke to another expat colleague of mine, he had the same thing happen! They say they want Critical Care Paramedics from the USA, but they don't. I hope no one else falls victim to there lies like I did.
> 
> I have been a member of this forum for almost 9 years, and an expat medic in the middle east for 3 years, working in 3 previous middle eastern countries. I have never had an employer do this before, I have had recruitment offers canceled, but never like this. The international western expat community for Paramedics is small, so I hope word gets out. There are plenty of other opportunities for Paramedics, so don't waste  your time...



Is this kinda what we were talking about?  Sorry that it happened.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Damn Expat. Sorry to hear that brother.

I guess my app isn't worth **** now. Well, come to Vegas, I've got an open room in the house.


----------



## Jon

Interesting, ExPat - that sucks.

I saw them in Vegas and they seemed shady... wasn't sure how much of it was simply them being foreign. The folks I interacted with were simply "healthcare recruiters" and could tell me nothing of system or anything else. I didn't even bother.


----------



## dutemplar

Freely said, I'm open to all overseas spots.. the fiancee doesn't want me downrange with an M4/HK416 anymore however.  OK.  Would like to be _able_ to have her at least visit (after the wedding).

Former Army, capable.  Medic for many years, plus CCEMTP.   Lotta fire, rescue, hazmat, and other K/S/A.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Any updates?

Hamad still a :censored::censored::censored::censored:show?


----------



## dutemplar

Allegedly the interview was good and I'm getting an offer...  

For what that's worth.  Please make 10000 copies to forward and a use a verification agency in NY for official documents.


----------



## m4ttjabz

dutemplar,

I got an offer as well..   i'm feeling a bit skeptical at the moment though, in light of expat's experience... 

anyone else have any experience with HMC or the recruiting process? 

-Matt


----------



## dutemplar

Agreed.  That has be less than heart and soul invested.  I'll go for it, but I won't hold my breath or spend my last dime,...





m4ttjabz said:


> dutemplar,
> 
> I got an offer as well..   i'm feeling a bit skeptical at the moment though, in light of expat's experience...
> 
> anyone else have any experience with HMC or the recruiting process?
> 
> -Matt


----------



## pcbguy

I have a friend I worked with the last couple of years in Iraq that just landed in Qatar a couple of days ago. I'll see if I can find out what company it's with and the details.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Goodluck guys, I hope your experience goes better than mine, just please have a contingency plan for yourselves up until you sign the physical contract in country. The recruitment offer and foreign service agreement I was presented was not worth the paper they where written on. I hope HMC has fixed the broken administrative  process and wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Will980

*Qatar?*

Hey, 

I have read all of the form about working in Qatar including your experience. I was wondering if they gave you a reason as to why they cancelled your contract to work over there. This is something I have considered pursuing but your experience has definitely made me rethink going through the process with them. Since I have your attention, can you describe what the process was that you had to go through to get as far as you did?

Thanks, Will


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Hey Will, I was dropped due to an issue in credentialing, because I went back to university to complete a degree on campus (overseas) it created a 1 year gap in employment, and this was the reason they dropped me (in a nut shell). However, they hired me 9 months earlier. I had to pay to fly to Las Vegas to interview with them (required), and about $1000 in fee's for paper work and visa process, and I declined other contracts and offers of employment. I got all my paperwork authenticated by the Qatar embassy and US government, signed my preliminary contract and recruitment offer, was done with everything required for a visa, then they decided to wait over 9 months and tell me my recruitment offer was canceled the same month I was suppose to start work. At this point, it was an extreme hardship for me, I had no job and no place to live because of them. I would not have been as upset if they would have given proper notice.


----------



## Will980

I appreciate you responding. I would be upset with them as well. Hopefully you have found something even better.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Hey Will, I did  
I wish all you guys the best of luck with Hamad and Qatar, the money is great. However, I am sure everyone who reads this can see why I have an axe to grind and also why I caution people when dealing with them. It's really all I can do...


----------



## dutemplar

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Hey Will, I did
> I wish all you guys the best of luck with Hamad and Qatar, the money is great. However, I am sure everyone who reads this can see why I have an axe to grind and also why I caution people when dealing with them. It's really all I can do...



Understood, that's BS handling.  Unprofessional at best and if it was a problem it should have been addressed immediately.  Not left to linger forever.

But hey, any other leads?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Ya I got a job in UAE, feel free to PM me for details if anyone is interested.


----------



## dutemplar

Got the formal offer today.  From the advertised salary, about half as actual salary and the other half split up into allowances.

Standard?  An actual salary of $46k or so isn't as awesome when the fiancée would be living here and working... (Monthly:  16600qrs salary, 1250qrs transportation allowance, 8000qrs special allowance, 4150 market allowance.)

From people there, OT available?  Looking to pay off old debt from taking care of a grandmother and the fiancées purchase of a house in the bubble...

Having to carry an M4/G17 is sounding better.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Offer from? Hamad?


----------



## m4ttjabz

Anyone who received an offer from Hamad feel like the process is taking forever?  So far I've signed and submitted my official offer, signed forms about testing and investigating educational background and have submitted scans of my diplomas/ certs.  This was over a month ago and when I email the recruiter they tell me HR takes a while to do their part...  

Anyone else in the same boat?

-Matt


----------



## dutemplar

Same boat.  Don't quite understand it, but hey... 

Have tons of real certs and company references for over 5 years, just give me 30 days notice to get on the plane - two weeks for my job, and two weeks for family & all.





m4ttjabz said:


> Anyone who received an offer from Hamad feel like the process is taking forever?  So far I've signed and submitted my official offer, signed forms about testing and investigating educational background and have submitted scans of my diplomas/ certs.  This was over a month ago and when I email the recruiter they tell me HR takes a while to do their part...
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> -Matt


----------



## m4ttjabz

Yeah, well, I guess I'm just not used to this process taking so long.  The last job I worked overseas (Iraq) took only a couple of weeks to get everything done, including the full medical/ dental exams and tests.  The part that took the longest was the Visa paperwork, which we haven't even begun with Hamad.  I'm guessing if this job does work out, it could be another 6 months until we actually fly over there...  

-Matt


----------



## dutemplar

I get that feeling too.  And they're still advertising 13 vacancies to fill.

Have passport, 20 year medic plus fire rescue hazmat and a vet.  I'm willing to go where ever that isn't stupid.  I don't care to reapply for a security clearance after all these years.  Most of my teachers are retired now and don't need bothered 





m4ttjabz said:


> Yeah, well, I guess I'm just not used to this process taking so long.  The last job I worked overseas (Iraq) took only a couple of weeks to get everything done, including the full medical/ dental exams and tests.  The part that took the longest was the Visa paperwork, which we haven't even begun with Hamad.  I'm guessing if this job does work out, it could be another 6 months until we actually fly over there...
> 
> -Matt


----------



## SandpitMedic

I just got an email from them Thursday morning, stating many openings. Most are management though. I haven't heard anything on the Paramedic vacancies though personally. 

Like ExpatMedic warned, he was set to fly out and they cancelled on him. I's were dotted and T's were crossed.... And out of no where he got a big F U. 

Soooo. I would not put all of your eggs in this basket. Also, the job to take in contracting is the first one that puts you on the plane... Having worked in Iraq you understand that.


----------



## dutemplar

On faebook they were advertising more vacancies.  Happy to upgrade from medic to supervisor but hey...

Yes, low and slow seems to be their process.  UAE's National Ambulance is closed for expressions of interest. Passport in hand, cards all current, AMR just reaaaaaally pissed me off with anther schedule change... I'll go anywhere with 2 weeks notice for family and packing purposes.  Any leads?



SandpitMedic said:


> I just got an email from them Thursday morning, stating many openings. Most are management though. I haven't heard anything on the Paramedic vacancies though personally.
> 
> Like ExpatMedic warned, he was set to fly out and they cancelled on him. I's were dotted and T's were crossed.... And out of no where he got a big F U.
> 
> Soooo. I would not put all of your eggs in this basket. Also, the job to take in contracting is the first one that puts you on the plane... Having worked in Iraq you understand that.


----------



## m4ttjabz

*totally*

yeah, i get all that...  i was just curious what others' experience were...  and yeah, i'm not holding my breath based on expat's experience...  i have a great job and i'd be extremely stupid to do anything to jeopardize that...  the qatar role sounds really intriguing, hence my interest... i don't really want to pass up such a cool opportunity but i also don't like being strung along for something that will never come to fruition, if you know what i mean...  

with any luck, we'll all hear something soon...  even if it happens after the hottest part of the year, that's totally cool with me.

-matt


----------



## ExpatMedic0

They burned me pretty hard, that being said, if it does work out for anyone else, feel free to post here. I would be interested to hear if anyone else's experience goes better than mine. I know a few people working there now I have done other contracts with, it was mentioned that what happened to me has been discussed and this thread on EMTLIFE viewed by them. So just a word of advise, only go by your online screen name here if you have anything to say, haha. As far as I am concerned, I am still disappointed with my experience with Hamad, and I hope word gets around so they can improve there recruitment and administrative system and this stops happening to people. I am more than happy with my job in UAE at the moment, although the pay is slightly less, my accommodation and location make up for it in my opinion. The western company and people I work for now are good people and the company is 1000 times more organized than Hamad in terms of my experience with recruitment and administrative processes.


----------



## dutemplar

Starting the verification process to last 2-3 weeks followed up the visa process which should take 2-4 months.  They're on target for a November deployment.

For me, the sooner the better... I can't handle AMR, or an utterly incompetent and fraudulent supervisor and manager.  Already talking to Colorado and the Office of the Inspector General way way way too much.


----------



## SandpitMedic

3 1/2 weeks later:

How did the "verification process" go?

 Hoping its good news; being that good news for you is good for us other applicants.


----------



## dutemplar

Still verifying..  They have verified employers (I think.  fun!  AMR uses an online process exclusively.). We are verifying education and transcripts.  Diploma, cert, DD214 not enough, a human at the school must verify that indeed, 20 years ago that you graduated and were issued those papers... They are guessing a November/December...

If you see anywhere looking, certs are in order passport in hand...


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Anyone have any working knowledge of Qatar? And more importantly on IHR Canada?
> 
> Saw a job Posting for a Paramedic position and was curious.



I had this question, too. I don't want to hijack the thread, but I'm curious if you guys know the names of the reputable overseas agencies that recruit paramedics for these overseas contracts. This just strikes me as an area that could find one truly taken advantage of and stranded in some Saudi prison waiting for decapitation.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> I had this question, too. I don't want to hijack the thread, but I'm curious if you guys know the names of the reputable overseas agencies that recruit paramedics for these overseas contracts. This just strikes me as an area that could find one truly taken advantage of and stranded in some Saudi prison waiting for decapitation.
> 
> Cheers,
> M.



What? 


What?!

What does working in Qatar have to do with waiting to be beheaded in a Saudi prison? 

The answer is nothing. I hate to assume things, but you smell of one who has not traveled abroad or experienced working overseas.

No one is baiting anyone (with a western passport) with the promise of work into prison, slavery, or death camps.

Perhaps you should go back and read the thread if you desire to know the working conditions, etc.

Or if you're worried about going to prison in Saudi Arabia maybe you should just forget it. Much safer in the GCC than Detroit or Chicago.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

SandpitMedic said:


> What?
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> What does working in Qatar have to do with waiting to be beheaded in a Saudi prison?



What??
What??????

First of all, Chill the hell out. The beheading statement was a joke. I'm reading a book by a paramedic who worked for the Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia and he was going on about sharia law and the beheadings done every Friday in Chop Chop Square. Relax.

Secondly, earlier in this thread someone had posted about working with a company that seemed shady to begin with and turned out to be shady and yanked his job. So, some skepticism in regards to overseas assignments is perfectly acceptable. My question about the validity of some of these organizations stems both from commonsense and from what others have posted here and elsewhere.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

You are correct regarding your skepticism of overseas contracting and private contracts. There are shady business practices which can (and do) happen. To many fools rush over here with no idea of what they are getting into, keep doing your research and seeking information it is critical. I don't blame you for your misconceptions, because you have to find out somehow, and by asking us your doing that. Also your rights as a worker in the U.S. do not apply to most of these jobs. With that said,  within the GCC your pretty safe, not from shady business practices, but in terms of your well being. Its safer here statistically than most major U.S. city's, google it for yourself. Yes they have the death penalty, but so does the USA. I feel much safer here in UAE than I do in many cities in the USA, there is a tremendous amount of wealth here and its shows. However, the company you receive a job offer from is what you should be critical of, consider peer feedback in the community and also risk versus benefits financially to you. UAE and Qatar allow alcohol, pork, and very western friendly, Saudi and Kuwait on the other hand is another story... but there safe(except for the driving, Yikes!) I have been working over here off and on for years, I like it.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

ExpatMedic0 said:


> You are correct regarding your skepticism of overseas contracting and private contracts.



Thank you. I still think I'm being misunderstood here. I admittedly have my misconceptions about Middle Eastern life due to my lack of international travel and so forth, but that's not the point of my post. I do, however, have concerns about moving over there with a spouse. After all, we're talking about a culture that has certain views of women -- Western women in particular -- that might make living over there fun for me, but rotten for my wife. But again, not the point of my post.

*My point:* what are the reputable agencies/companies/etc. with which I could have confidence in dealing? Given the inherent financial, emotional, professional risks involved in moving overseas (anywhere) an ability to navigate the reputable from the disreputable would be helpful. Again, as mentioned by another poster earlier in this thread, one can get burned if not careful.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I was the guy who got burned in Qatar... So for me personally, I don't particularly trust Hamad Medical Corporation because of my own personal experience, but perhaps I was a fluke in the system and they have fixed there pathetic and disorganized administrative and recruitment process. I don't think it excuses the way I was treated, but perhaps I was a lesson learned.. I just don't know, but until I start hearing positive things about them I will assume nothing has changed. After I got burned by them I had a few other offers, one in UAE who I work for now and another in Kuwait with a major U.S. company. I searched "Linked In" and found "boots on the ground" paramedics working for each company that offered me a contract. I added them on Linked In and asked how they liked it there, how they where being treated, and if the terms of there contracts where being met to there satisfaction. Furthermore, I have attained a decent professional network within the paramedic community in the GCC, so I also checked within my own internal network to verify how legit the company's and contracts where. My wifes over here in UAE, she thinks its cool, not forever... but for a while. However, we agreed for us personally, Saudi or Kuwait was not the best place for her.


----------



## dutemplar

Just touching base with you bro, according to GM there was a large turnover in the HR/management for HMC.  You're happy there, that's good.

Doesn't excuse it, doesn't say the problems fixed (and doesn't say that's accurate.)

Currently working on emails and info with someone there and plugging through the process but, ya know, it's slow.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

dutemplar said:


> Just touching base with you bro, according to GM there was a large turnover in the HR/management for HMC.


That is good to hear! There is a lot of potential for that system, keep us up to date if you make it over there.


----------



## dutemplar

Absolutely!  And I think between SandPit and I, anywhere we hear of we'd be happy to check out.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Also, this is one of the best websites in my opinion for looking for jobs http://internationalmedicjobs.blogspot.ae/ 
other than hearing about them within your professional network


----------



## SandpitMedic

I'm chill, Student. 

It is wise to hear what others say, I apologize for my post being a little aggro. However, with no experience you have little choices of where to work that may be "reputable." Additionally, your beheading comments only perpetuate a negative misconception; last time I checked there are no American prisoners awaiting execution in Saudi Arabia. Also, getting a job offer scrubbed is apples to oranges in that sense. SA is only one of many places abroad to work as well, which is completely and utterly different than Qatar. Speaking of another type of SA - situational awareness- you should increase yours. Contracting is extremely difficult to break into (without knowing someone who can reputably vouch for you.) 

It's the type of thing where you weigh your options out, but if you really want to do it you take a leap of faith and dive in with caution knowing the water may be shallow. You apply generously, and the first one to put you on plane is the winner. It is fairly commonplace for the process once "hired" to take a long time and to, although less common, sometimes be cancelled altogether. Which is why most people will tell you not to quit your day job until your plane ticket is in your hand. "Hurry up and wait" is a good line to live by in contracting. Granted, once you have established a network and a reputation (and you will establish a reputation for better or worse) you can finagle your way into more selective choices.  

It is also important to note that each individual will have a different experience, so it is hard to try to decipher the good and bad companies. Clearly, if the overwhelming majority are saying its a donkey show then it should be considered a no-go. However, generally speaking while one person hated it, there was another who loved it. There are pros and cons to everything in life. The people you encounter will also have positive and negative traits. I have met folks that while making incredible amounts of money could not do anything other than gripe and moan about insignificant things. I've seen squabbling and backstabbing and enough bull crap to make the Jersey Shore cast tired. I've also met people who do their job, keep their head down, and find something productive to do such as staying/getting into peak shape and/or working on their degree(s) online. 

You may get housed in a tent or trailer on the loudest flight line in Afghanistan or you may get a lavish apartment with some Western amenities, and everything in between. It all depends on what route you take (I.e military vs civilian ambulance vs hospital vs offshore vs whatever else.)

Traveling abroad is not for the faint of heart either. I recommend moving out of your parents' house and try being away from everything you know and love- that is if you haven't already. You strike me as someone who may or may not be that guy, apologies if you aren't. Not a swipe at you, but rather plain old advice. You will be away from everybody and everything that you know. All of your favorite and familiar foods, smells, people, hobbies, amenities, places, sights, sounds, etc. will be gone. Adaptability, decent interpersonal skills, and self sufficiency are not on most of the lists of requirements for the job, but they should be.

There are many variables including those mentioned and safety, quality of life, family life, etc. It is important to know your limits, and equally important to push them if you see fit if you want to make it in this field.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Just as a point of reference, the poster Emergency Metaphysical is not yet an EMT, so he's got quite a ways to go before he'd be even minimally qualified for any remote positions. Look at his posts as information gathering for down the road.


----------



## m4ttjabz

anybody get "verified" yet?  Its been over a month and I'm still waiting..

-M


----------



## dutemplar

Haven't heard anything since I had to pull in multiple contacts to get the education verified.  My medic school isn't geared towards verification phone calls from a class in 1989.  

They are not good communicators.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Jeeze man. Well I wish you the best of luck. Thanks for the update. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## dutemplar

The paperwork and what all they want for verification has been changed on me a few times.  The "confirmation of employment" via email of Inverify.Net (what the company formally and exclusively used) has changed to a written evaluation by two senior supervisor/management and a separate verification by HR; in addition to they were getting ready to send email last week to verify the education, that was supposed to have been done a month ago while still wanting scanned (fax isn't quality enough) transcripts; in addition...

I'm actually rapidly losing hope over the process as more and more gets added to it at the last minute and the basic paperwork keeps changing.

I'm looking at other options, although at the moment PSD in Iraq isn't looking "worth it" to me.


----------



## SandpitMedic

dutemplar said:


> The paperwork and what all they want for verification has been changed on me a few times.  The "confirmation of employment" via email of Inverify.Net (what the company formally and exclusively used) has changed to a written evaluation by two senior supervisor/management and a separate verification by HR; in addition to they were getting ready to send email last week to verify the education, that was supposed to have been done a month ago while still wanting scanned (fax isn't quality enough) transcripts; in addition...
> 
> I'm actually rapidly losing hope over the process as more and more gets added to it at the last minute and the basic paperwork keeps changing.
> 
> I'm looking at other options, although at the moment PSD in Iraq isn't looking "worth it" to me.


PSD rates are really low as of now. Maybe if we go back in balls-to-the-wall (unlikely) the rates will go back up the glory days I keep hearing about. Even when I was over there as a single role medic the daily pay was double. 

Looks like Envision has us by the hair for now.


----------



## m4ttjabz

dutemplar-

Did they tell you they applied for your visa?  I had everything verified but did not feel comfortable asking my boss for a reference so far in advance and was told they would go ahead and apply for the visa but would not book a plane ticket until I had my final reference.  I guess right now, I'm just waiting for the Visa. 

-matt


----------



## pcbguy

There are a couple of companies paying their psd medics $615/day. One company here in Kabul is at $692/day.


----------



## dutemplar

I _think_ we have finished verification and employer certificate.  I think.  I just got my form to fill out and scan back for them to do online verification with NREMT.  So they're finally doing that, not sure completely why I got my diploma and certificate apostilled... 

Agreed..  My primary employer, the one that meets the Absolute Minimal legal and ethical Requirements was jacking me up oneside and down the other.   Still waiting for by FBI - then again, first fingerprint card was rejected and lemmetellya, damned near no one uses paper cards anymore.

I just got that quote they need the certificates for the issuance of tickets.


PCB, that isn't bad... but last time I was completely downrange was well over that.  Honestly, I'm more fat dumb happy in a less trigger-time position.  Of course, irony demands I'm wearing a Grey Training Group SSDD shirt today.


----------



## SandpitMedic

What a process.... :/

Did they get your tickets yet?


----------



## m4ttjabz

I have't gotten my ticket yet but they did say November/ December.  I also haven't done the FBI thing.  I never got any specific instructions about that so I guess I'll wait until they instruct me to.  I'd imagine that if they are applying for my Visa, the country must do some kind of international background check...  This whole process is pretty intense.  It makes me wonder if working there will be similar, ie. lots of bureaucrats.


----------



## dutemplar

I haven't heard a timeline other than N/D from months ago.  You probably need to go get a fingerprint card and ship it off to the FBI requesting your file.  That can be a 2 month process all by itself.  GMdL sent that info to me... whew, a long time ago.. June?  Also apostille of documents.  By the way, feel free to look up with the State Department on how to do that in addition to GMdLs instructions on it...

Paranoid-Obsessive-Compulsive with certification and verification it would seem with numerous redundancies, and "what they want" keep being expanded upon and the details changed "no, this way..." 

I'm very much hoping, but I am not holding my breath.  I do have a passport in hand and my eyes and ears open.

Sandpit, I'm not sure they applied for a Visa yet, yet alone tickets...  Not wonderful communication.  No formal "checklist"  It almost feels like they develop the process as they do it.

The only "good thing" I hear is that the higher echelons seems to be pressuring HR to get 'er done.


----------



## blueoceantraveler

On the FBI thing, just call your local office and they will walk you through the process. I've done it myself, and it was relatively easy and fast. BUT, that was walking into their office and face-to-face interaction. Finger prints were done at local PD then hand carried over for me, and that was a few years ago. Good luck and I hope that helps. Just do not wait until the last second. I have been reading this thread from the beginning and there is no use in giving them any reason to duck out.


----------



## m4ttjabz

fair enough.  I do remember them listing the FBI check in the initial requirements email but with everything else being laid out in specifics, and then re-iterated over and over again, i just sort of forgot about it.  I got so many emails about employment verification and education confirmation, I just sort of figured they would micromanage the FBI background check just as much.  But instead, they told me that they already applied for my visa.  I guess they don't need the FBI check for the VISA?  Anyway, I have ordered and already received the fingerprint cards from eBAY And will go to my local police station this week to get my prints taken and then send them off...

-matt


----------



## dutemplar

Hmmm...  I haven't heard anything in a few weeks.  I dropped an email to see what's up and if anything is outstanding.


----------



## dutemplar

Holy communication!

Ok.  Monday after that post I emailed HR asking what the status is and all.

Tuesday I received and update whih included they applied but we're waiting for the visa.

This morning I received an email that the visa was in, please send your background check and medical clearance in..

Visa dated October 2nd with 45 days to report from the 2nd.  It's the 15th...

Brain whirling at 2000mph and we have shifted to ludicrous speed.

Apparently i can have my birthday party on the 11th and leave to report by the 16th.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Nice! Keep us updated!
That's the name of the game... Hurry up and wait. And then hurry up to wait some more. 

Congrats. When you board that plane it's official.


----------



## blueoceantraveler

Congrats, dutemplar! Now the hurry and wait begins.


----------



## TooTallMedic

Hey All! I've been watching this posting for quite some time and it actually prompted me to create a profile on here. 
To dutemplar congrats and I hope to hear more about how life is over in Qatar as that is the main prospect I want to pursue for overseas contract work

I wanted to ask a couple of questions to anyone who has received an offer or is currently working overseas.

1. Dutemplar I saw your earlier posting about the contract from HMC really only being 46k+allowances did you find out if there is available OT or not? I too am looking to do contract work not only to experience the world, but also to help exhume some of my debt here in the states.

2. Are there any other contracts that people have worked (Expat I'm hoping you could weigh in on this) and they were more promising as far as a salary goes. I do understand that there is a certain "honeymoon" appearance to these contracts; however, I make 42k a year here in Wisconsin as a medic so an extra 4k a year doesn't exactly trip my trigger to pick up everything and go half way across the world.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dutemplar

I'm currently on the bus but between calls. 

Consider this, $45k pay, $45k cash allowances.  Plus a place to live.  Out of the US yiu are also tax free.. End of contract is a months salary (straight vs with allowances I don't know) per year you served...
Do you currently pay rent?  Housing is provided.  Pay for a car?  You won't need that one for 3 years and get an allowance for wheels there.  Pay for a cell phone?  That's an allowance...plus, if applicable you can take a spouse and they help provide education allowance for 3 kids.  These are all expenses they cover with allowances.  Spend less, pocket the difference.
In addition, consider where you are now and where you want to be.  High volume, high skills system... One hell of an experience working with internationally recruited talent.  New locations, skills and experiences.  Come back with more opportunity than you may have now.  I plan to pay some debt, stash some retirement, and I'm split at the moment... Transitioning to RN (ED/CC and flight) or PA.  But this is an avenue to help enable that.

I sent an email re: OT.  I was led to believe yea, but as short staffed as they appear to be, I Can't imagine not.

Usual caveats apply...

PS:  when your visa comes in, you need a medical screening for HIV, Hep B, Hep C, TB and color blindness.  Quickly.  Concentra is $500-600.  Health department or clinc may be cheaper.  Insurance may not cover...


----------



## medicaustik

dutemplar said:


> I'm currently on the bus but between calls.
> 
> Consider this, $45k pay, $45k cash allowances.  Plus a place to live.  Out of the US yiu are also tax free.. End of contract is a months salary (straight vs with allowances I don't know) per year you served...
> Do you currently pay rent?  Housing is provided.  Pay for a car?  You won't need that one for 3 years and get an allowance for wheels there.  Pay for a cell phone?  That's an allowance...plus, if applicable you can take a spouse and they help provide education allowance for 3 kids.  These are all expenses they cover with allowances.  Spend less, pocket the difference.
> In addition, consider where you are now and where you want to be.  High volume, high skills system... One hell of an experience working with internationally recruited talent.  New locations, skills and experiences.  Come back with more opportunity than you may have now.  I plan to pay some debt, stash some retirement, and I'm split at the moment... Transitioning to RN (ED/CC and flight) or PA.  But this is an avenue to help enable that.
> 
> I sent an email re: OT.  I was led to believe yea, but as short staffed as they appear to be, I Can't imagine not.
> 
> Usual caveats apply...
> 
> PS:  when your visa comes in, you need a medical screening for HIV, Hep B, Hep C, TB and color blindness.  Quickly.  Concentra is $500-600.  Health department or clinc may be cheaper.  Insurance may not cover...



Dutemplar,

If you have the capability in a couple of weeks (once you get settled in), some of us "one the fence" folks would love to hear about your experience.

I'm finishing my CCEMTP and looking into offshore/overseas work. Seems like a sweet gig.

That being said, their process seems pretty intensive. I wonder how they'll feel about a paramedic who has a lot of experience as a volunteer in a busy system, with less paid experience (and some emergency room experience).


----------



## dutemplar

From a followup...  yes, there are multiple educational opportunities, including Texas A&M and other satellites in addition, of course, to online (AMU/ APU).  Yes, there is overtime available.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Heard back. No go for me until I get FP-C. A critical care cert is not optional, it is a hard requirement.

They liked everything else. 

Working hard at it currently.

See you soon.


----------



## dutemplar

SandpitMedic said:


> Heard back. No go for me until I get FP-C. A critical care cert is not optional, it is a hard requirement.
> 
> They liked everything else.
> 
> Working hard at it currently.
> 
> See you soon.



Doh!  Yes, they - for some reason, want CCEMTP.  I think because it sounds cool.  It's 911... Not balloon pumps, loads and transport vent/ pumps.  
Good luck with FPC, certified critical care transport provider or just plain CCeMTP.


----------



## irishboxer384

British thing but might be worth a look at for you guys? I've no clue about pay/benefits but prob the UAE/Qatar standard range...

_*Tercel Medical Group*_
_*We STILL have a few spaces available where we are currently looking to recruit Ex Military Medics (MA/CMTs) who are clinically current and physically fit for a 3 year rolling contract for our client in Qatar. Great family benefits. PLEASE If your interested or require further information please contact us by email: info@tercelmedgroup.co.uk ASAP!!*_


----------



## dutemplar

The fiancée vetoed the "fun" stuff or I'd be backs with TC.

Scheduled to fly to Qatar on 8Dec.


----------



## gotbeerz001

dutemplar said:


> The fiancée vetoed the "fun" stuff or I'd be backs with TC.
> 
> Scheduled to fly to Qatar on 8Dec.



The day that I realized my relationship and financial commitments effectively made it impossible for me to go to Haiti for a rebuilding project was the day I realized I had made a mistake in my priorities. 

That marriage didn't make it.


----------



## irishboxer384

gotshirtz001 said:


> The day that I realized my relationship and financial commitments effectively made it impossible for me to go to Haiti for a rebuilding project was the day I realized I had made a mistake in my priorities.
> 
> That marriage didn't make it.



Women weaken the warrior!!


----------



## dutemplar

irishboxer384 said:


> Women weaken the warrior!!



BTDT, still teach on occasion for a well known company with people you'd know.


I'm a little fatter, dumber, and happier (edit: well...) than my days of a plate carrier over flannel shirts and jeans with sticky taped-on (later Velcro) flags.

Part of me wants KASOTC or TC again (or other) and to mix it up, but I don't mind someone saying "hey, love you, don't want you getting killed for $200k/year and kids would be nice you know."

Some people wanted to chat.  My nickname here is also my name at AOL...  But if you spamlist me, I will find you.

If anyone is doing the UMBC refresher next week, I'll see you there.  Don't need it yet but...


----------



## irishboxer384

dutemplar said:


> BTDT, still teach on occasion for a well known company with people you'd know.
> 
> 
> I'm a little fatter, dumber, and happier (edit: well...) than my days of a plate carrier over flannel shirts and jeans with sticky taped-on (later Velcro) flags.
> 
> Part of me wants KASOTC or TC again (or other) and to mix it up, but I don't mind someone saying "hey, love you, don't want you getting killed for $200k/year and kids would be nice you know."
> 
> Some people wanted to chat.  My nickname here is also my name at AOL...  But if you spamlist me, I will find you.
> 
> If anyone is doing the UMBC refresher next week, I'll see you there.  Don't need it yet but...



Haha Im in the same boat, 12 Christmases in a row missed and I am about to quit the overseas work for good myself as soon as my current gig runs out. Looks like I'm getting it off this year so cant complain, plus I have a 6 month old girl to spoil the hell out of!


----------



## m4ttjabz

So I got my Visa the other day.  It was actually dated as being issued 21 September.  I'm not sure why it took so long to receive it.  I'm going to continue with the process and have chosen the January 24th date. 

Dutemplar-

Which documents did you decide to have attested?  Do we really need to do it considering we have already been verified and the visa has been issued? 

Sandpitmedic- 

I don't have CCEMT-P or FP-C so I wouldn't say its a set in stone requirement.  

-Matt


----------



## SandpitMedic

Good to know. Thanks Matt.


----------



## Reviresco

Been a while since I posted in this but circumstances have changed and this may be something I'm able to do now. I do have a couple questions. 

First -- Dutemplar -- I read the post about the salary being almost half what was stated, but made up for in allowances, totaling the initially stated salary. This may sound like a stupid question but I don't know the answer so I have to ask. I haven't dealt with a job that gave allowances out, so when it comes to those how do they work? As in, say I don't use all of the allowance given to me for that month, do I pocket the difference (effectively increasing by paid salary) or is kind of a use or it lose type scenario?

Also, and this is just a general type question. I don't mean it to come across as negative sounding however does anyone have any idea what happens if you wanted to break the contract you sign? From what I've been seeing, most are offering 2 and 3 year contracts, but life changes in those times back home, or people take a job they end up hating. I do know there are risks to taking these jobs overseas and not knowing 100% what you're getting into is one of those risks, but it's something I've been wondering, if it's even possible to break that contract and what the repercussions for that might be?

As a quick side question, but also relating to the previous one, upon entry into Qatar, or UAE/Dubai for that matter, do they take your passports from you?

Thanks all!


----------



## SandpitMedic

As a Westerner you keep your passport with you at ALL times. 

If you want to quit.... Quit. You may lose any end-of-contract bonuses and the ability to be rehired.

Most people in this industry know each other... In some degree... And you will gain a reputation that will follow you. Therefore, if you come off with a bad rep for leaving contract early... It may affect you with other employees.


----------



## irishboxer384

SandpitMedic said:


> As a Westerner you keep your passport with you at ALL times.
> 
> If you want to quit.... Quit. You may lose any end-of-contract bonuses and the ability to be rehired.
> 
> Most people in this industry know each other... In some degree... And you will gain a reputation that will follow you. Therefore, if you come off with a bad rep for leaving contract early... It may affect you with other employees.



Agree on all points, I'd add the main thing you'd lose out on if you leave early is your tax free salary for the US too....meaning potentially the whole move would have been a bit of a waste of time financially


----------



## dutemplar

What was explained to me is that the salary and allowances are deposited lump sum.  What you spend, you spend.  There is a phone, transportation and "special" allowance.  Short version, they can't get people for $50k so the allowances are there. I'm ite it's allowances so they don't pay those as end of context bonuses.

As he said, it's my understanding you can opt out early.  However, you may be paying your flight home and whatever advances you took, etc.

For all they out into recruiting an backgrounds, they look for 3 years for all recruits.  Medics, nurses, physicians, etc.  They do have family benefits, they seem to recruit a lot of family units.

Some companies may try to take your passport...  It sounds like your passport is physically submitted for your residency permit.  Always have a photocopy and know -exactly- where your embassy, consulate, etc... Are.  Memorize the locations.  Always.  Even in "friendly" countries.

As he also said, you have to be out of the U.S. 335 days a year for tax free.  If you eject... Expect to write a large check to Uncle Sam.

If you were military, eff... Between that and working for AMR, I can do three years anywhere anytime.  The pay isnt bad, the travel is good, overtime and education are available... 

In order to fly, you have to step off the ledge.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Oh yes, I forgot about that part. Excellent post Irish.

How could I forget the main reason we all go there... $$$$$$.

330 days is the magic number of days (in a 365 day period) that you must be outside of the US or any US territory for your income to be tax free up to about $100k.

The 330 Rule may be shortened if you leave a country due to a war/civil unrest. 

http://www.irs.gov/publications/p54/ch04.html


----------



## SandpitMedic




----------



## akflightmedic

And best advice about that rule is to not risk it. Plan your vacations on that side of the world since you are already half way there...take advantage of it. Over my many years, I saw people who returned to the USA on vacation and came close to exceeding their days allowed, only to have a family emergency strike which required their presence...guess what, you just lost your tax exemption!! Play it safe, stay out and leave yourself ample window for any unplanned visit. Sucks when grandma dies and you pay a **** ton in taxes for attending her funeral.

The exclusion this year is 96k roughly.

Remember, thanks to George Bush and the Heart Act he passed, your income over that is still taxed at the higher rate. 

Example:

Old days: Make 100K. Exclusion 80K. You pay taxes on remaining 20K based as if all you earned was 20K (lower tax bracket) which was very handy once you factored all your deductions.

Now: Make 100K. Exclusion 80K. You pay taxes on remaining 20K based on your earning 100K. Welcome to higher tax bracket.

Numbers used above are for example only.


----------



## Reviresco

Thanks for the replies. I do understand the whole having to be out of country for a certain time frame to be eligible for the tax free salary. I'm from Canada though so I'd have to look into what the laws here state in regards to that. All I know so far is that you can't own any property here, otherwise you get taxed on returning to reside here. From what I've read so far I'd basically have to sever all ties with residency in Canada, though apparently it's reviewed on a case by case basis with no clear figures or numbers stated. And calls into question bank accounts, credit cards etc... that are in Canadian institutions. Definitely more reading needed. 

As for the contracts and breaking them if needed for whatever reason, just quitting seems like a simple answer, but something I was curious about. I'm sure there's some fine print somewhere in the contract you sign that stipulates it a little more. But like SandpitMedic said, I can see that it would cause some problems with your reputation in those areas. Just a question I thought should be asked. 

The salary with allowances makes sense in the larger picture, so thanks for the clarification dutemplar. That's how I figured it would work but sometimes you just never know.

Does anyone know what the orientation process is like for these places?


----------



## m4ttjabz

dutemplar said:


> What was explained to me is that the salary and allowances are deposited lump sum.  What you spend, you spend.  There is a phone, transportation and "special" allowance.  Short version, they can't get people for $50k so the allowances are there. I'm ite it's allowances so they don't pay those as end of context bonuses.
> 
> As he said, it's my understanding you can opt out early.  However, you may be paying your flight home and whatever advances you took, etc.
> 
> For all they out into recruiting an backgrounds, they look for 3 years for all recruits.  Medics, nurses, physicians, etc.  They do have family benefits, they seem to recruit a lot of family units.
> 
> Some companies may try to take your passport...  It sounds like your passport is physically submitted for your residency permit.  Always have a photocopy and know -exactly- where your embassy, consulate, etc... Are.  Memorize the locations.  Always.  Even in "friendly" countries.
> 
> As he also said, you have to be out of the U.S. 335 days a year for tax free.  If you eject... Expect to write a large check to Uncle Sam.
> 
> If you were military, eff... Between that and working for AMR, I can do three years anywhere anytime.  The pay isnt bad, the travel is good, overtime and education are available...
> 
> In order to fly, you have to step off the ledge.



Dutemplar-

What documents have you had apostiled thus far?  

Do you plan on having any done in Qatar?

When do you ship off?

-Matt


----------



## Badiar

Does positive PPD but negative x-rays pass medical clearance for HMC?


----------



## dutemplar

Badier, I have no idea.  You would have to ask the agency that.  I'm a veteran, and I know I had the BCG - which may or may not give. PPD reaction.  Right after the last BCG I had a positive.  The doc who did my screening insisted on a PPD, and it was negative so...

AK, don't plan on risking vacations and certainly not for refreshers etc.  But knowing what "emergency buffer" you have is good.   It's better than not knowing and "oops."

I'm told my "go" date is 8 December from BWI.  I haven't received tickets yet.

I also asked for more information on our "reimbursed" shipping allowaxe.  Is this more "checked bags" or what. 

I do see they have 240v 50c electricity.  Yah power converters.  Checking with people there what all I want to take vs pick up there, and clarify the "intake" "processing" and "orientation" procedures.  If you're "paid" while doing that, or not.  Pay is monthly, and I've been told to take absolutely no less than $500 with me, preferably more.

Ps:  I'm using an iPhone and have fat fingers. please overlook the spelling oddities...


----------



## akflightmedic

dutemplar said:


> I do see they have 240v 50c electricity.  Yah power converters.  Checking with people there what all I want to take vs pick up there, and clarify the "intake" "processing" and "orientation" procedures.  If you're "paid" while doing that, or not.  Pay is monthly, and I've been told to take absolutely no less than $500 with me, preferably more.




Not sure what you need that you could not get there. Do not spend money on converters. Your electronics are all dual rated...just do not plug in your razor, alarm clock or hair dryer. Easier to buy them there than deal with converters.


----------



## irishboxer384

things like phone chargers/laptops will run anywhere. wouldn't bother trying to bring tvs/games consolest etc.. 

on another note @akflightmedic did you see the photo of the girl in your picture at present day? things went downhill fast it seems for the poor lady lol...


----------



## akflightmedic

irishboxer384 said:


> things like phone chargers/laptops will run anywhere. wouldn't bother trying to bring tvs/games consolest etc..
> 
> on another note @akflightmedic did you see the photo of the girl in your picture at present day? things went downhill fast it seems for the poor lady lol...



Yes I did...


----------



## dutemplar

Thanks AK.  Some gadgets are cheap here and I'm currently well under weight limits.

Currently just a laptop, iPhone, an electric toothbrush though I havent rule out a razor/shaver.  

They haven't been well forthcoming with information on how to and how much it would likely cost for the 50kg (200kg for family) of "stuff" that can be unaccompanied courier sent over.  Anyone more knowledgeable on that?


----------



## dutemplar

Email received today:

Dear Candidate


We received and update from HMC HR that all candidates must produce the following documents on arrival in Qatar:

1.Attested documents:  Qualifications (Degree / diploma) + employment certificate

2.Original Police Clearance

3.Original Pre employment medical + blood results.

4.All original documents (qualifications, employment certificates etc).

5.Certified copies (stamped by a Justice of Peace) of the above.


Please find attached guidelines regarding attestation.


If you need any assistance or information regarding the above please feel free to contact me via email.

******
Previously, they didn't need the medic diploma attested, let alone "stamped by a justice of peace" copies of fourtyish forms.

The recruiter suggested if i cant do that in a week and a half, to have it courier over behind me.... But we need it on arrival?   I wasn't going to courier ship anything until after the first paycheck - I don't have a spare $1k-$2k for te boat or plane.

In this state, what is a justice of peace copy?  Notarized?  40ish copies that weren't needed last week.  They can't take their own photocopy of the medical, lab,... Results?  Attesting, $300/paper express.  3 day with two trips to DC...  Plus 40 "justice of peace" copies?

Employment certificate?  That was emailed by my employer's human resources to their HR directly.  I was not involved. I don't have a written copy.  Get one and attest it?

Their communication and lack of clear direction has been severely lacking lately.  I'm currently unable to drop $500-$600 in copies... Especially if I'm living on savings for six weeks.

May be dropping from this process.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Sounds like the unnecessary complexity is making everyone in the process dismayed. I know I would be. Sorry to hear that brother. 

I guess a notary would be considered "justice of the peace." Why they need all that is kind of rediculous; you want 40 papers stamped for what- when an original copy would seemingly be just fine. Man- what a process. 

Is anyone currently working there? I guess the problem is they are they way they are--- and since you aren't one of them--- here are several hoops to jump through. 


Dang.


----------



## dutemplar

Still on hold..  a form submitted 5 weeks ago wasn't to their specifications, so late wednesday night found out it needed fixed as the recruiter was inquiring with them about the flight, etc...  Fixed it.  Waiting for HR still.


----------



## dutemplar

Still waiting to hear back from HR, and the recruiter has no information as of yet.  I returned to part time and picking up call outs to keep paying the bills.  

The ongoing risk/benefit analysis continues.

Matt, did you ship?


----------



## SandpitMedic

Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## dutemplar

Well, at "ship" plus two weeks.  Annemie has not bothered to reply at all since the previous "waiting on HR."   I assume this is like a teenage breakup where you just stop talking to the other person - and that I've been cancelled but not told such.  Best case scenario, I would be pleasantly surprised and can repack quickly.

My old position was filled, so I'm picking up call-offs, teaching BCLS/ACLS/NRP and CQB on the side, and looking for real employment.  Have passport - will travel, but the fiancee strongly prefers non-combat zones. 

On the bright side, I wasn't burned as badly as others...


----------



## SandpitMedic

Sorry to hear that. Keep your head up.


----------



## m4ttjabz

dutemplar said:


> Still waiting to hear back from HR, and the recruiter has no information as of yet.  I returned to part time and picking up call outs to keep paying the bills.
> 
> The ongoing risk/benefit analysis continues.
> 
> Matt, did you ship?




Nope, I told my current job that I was considering leaving and got a raise and "please don't go"...  so, I'm sticking it out for a while.  It's just not worth it financially right now.


----------



## TooTallMedic

Well this is certainly crummy to hear especially going through the motions currently. I wonder if @Armor10 might be able to shed some light on the situation since he is over there?


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

Rookie question: can I ask what web site you guys are using for locating these overseas jobs? I apologize if I missed it while I was rapidly browsing. Thanks much. Feel free to send it as a private message if you wish.


----------



## dutemplar

Many sources.

GMR has been on a lot of Facebook groups, LinkedIn, and at EMS conferences.  A lot more is web searching, word of mouth, and networking at refreshers and other courses.


----------



## irishboxer384

dutemplar said:


> Many sources.
> 
> GMR has been on a lot of Facebook groups, LinkedIn, and at EMS conferences.  A lot more is web searching, word of mouth, and networking at refreshers and other courses.



are you a former group medic dutemplar mate?


----------



## dutemplar

Finally received an email back.  They want some more paperwork... to explain previous paperwork, which makes absolutely no sense to me.  A few months from now, who knows, it might work out.

I am not pursuing them any further.  I whole-heartedly have to suggest anyone consider very very carefully their process.  I've seen a few people burned by them, and I truly feel like I'm just being played with.


----------



## SandpitMedic

That settles it pretty much.... More than one potential new hire burned...

Hamad is a no go, despite their claim that they need people urgently.

Lest we all forget that the process is through _that_ type of government by _those_ kind of people who do business in such a manner that defies logic... 

Or maybe they were waiting for your next envelope to contain some financial motivation. You guys who have played in the sandbox know what I mean. 

Insha'Allah. 

Best wishes in your job hunt @dutemplar


----------



## dutemplar

My impression is more of a tempermental 7 year old going "nope, lets do it this way" "hey, this would be neato!" "maybe we can try this".

No bakshish from me, there were enough fees for an alcohol license alone to cover that


----------



## dutemplar

Good morning,

I received an email this morning to state they have requested an e-ticket for me for January 26th.   I was unaware they were still pursuing me as an option.  My reply was "I'm just making sure you're serious and this wasn't sent by mistake."    I'm waiting for that confirmation, however, ludicrous speed, engaged.  I've gone plaid.  (Mental note, must get a different garment bag to pack the kilt.)


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

dutemplar said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I received an email this morning to state they have requested an e-ticket for me for January 26th.   I was unaware they were still pursuing me as an option.  My reply was "I'm just making sure you're serious and this wasn't sent by mistake."    I'm waiting for that confirmation, however, ludicrous speed, engaged.  I've gone plaid.  (Mental note, must get a different garment bag to pack the kilt.)



Oh my gosh, anyone who can reference Spaceballs should be on my friends list. Gone plaid. I've seen mixed reviews on working in Qatar, especially when you can cross the border and make double the money. I'm entering medic school this summer and have my eyes on eventually getting overseas. I look forward to you keeping us (or me) posted on how they treat you and how you find you like the area and work.

May the schwartz be with you,
M.


----------



## dutemplar

We heard Nothing else throughout the week.  HR is closed Friday & Saturday for their weekend.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Tough sell brother. 

I _hate _to be a pessimist, but these guys seem off the level. 

This is a hurry up and wait field... Times a hundred... You never know until the plane ticket is in your hand... Sometimes, all of the sudden.


----------



## dutemplar

Still here in conus and no clue...  Whiskey tango foxtrot.

After this jerking around, if they wanted me - Id already be there.  Don't know what the malfunction is, but I'm not pursuing them.  If they send tickets, if I'm available - cool.  

I actually looked up the recruiting requirements for the French foreign legion...  Too old though.

Ejecting from here and starting over completely would've good though.


----------



## Vegeta182

This makes me feel like there is no hope for me. I'm a NREMTP have been for 8 years in rural environment over hour long transports to the closest hospital kind of rural. I was hoping to find an onshore oil medic job.


----------



## dank

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Yeah Ive seen everywhere from 72k in dubai and abu dhabi to 100+ in other middle east areas.  40 is def the lowest ive seen. Dubai twin towers is hiring atm i just found out.....  Working strictly in the Hotel/Office towers


 When looking at the job posting what does AEA and CCA mean?


----------



## pdxmedic

dutemplar said:


> Still here in conus and no clue...  Whiskey tango foxtrot.
> 
> After this jerking around, if they wanted me - Id already be there.  Don't know what the malfunction is, but I'm not pursuing them.  If they send tickets, if I'm available - cool.
> 
> I actually looked up the recruiting requirements for the French foreign legion...  Too old though.
> 
> Ejecting from here and starting over completely would've good though.


After reading your posts in this thread I realized that you were in my recruitment group.  I too got the offer and signed the contract 4/2014 was suppose to go in November but I put it off a little.  Then was scheduled for January 26 this year and that was a go no. same story you have shared and no word. Finally went back to work in at end of March since the funds ran out.  Figured it was a no go.  Got word last night they are ready to bring me over. Not sure if I want to anymore.  I got a buddy working there now and he says it a not a great place to work .  

Scott


----------



## dutemplar

I had a verrrrry long day Monday - I'm in Baltimore, and was doing a 25 hour shift Monday 0800 to Tuesday 0900...

Got the emai from SMG that was sent to 4 of us at once.  The one email address to an app account may resemble my name here...

I said  essentially that interested but I'm in the middle of this, and was blindsided.  2 weeks is impossible however.  

A few weeks ago got a contingency contract for a verrrrrrry different position in Northern Iraq, but it's just that.... Contingent on them getting the contract.

Doing a serious WTF do I want, right now.



pdxmedic said:


> After reading your posts in this thread I realized that you were in my recruitment group.  I too got the offer and signed the contract 4/2014 was suppose to go in November but I put it off a little.  Then was scheduled for January 26 this year and that was a go no. same story you have shared and no word. Finally went back to work in at end of March since the funds ran out.  Figured it was a no go.  Got word last night they are ready to bring me over. Not sure if I want to anymore.  I got a buddy working there now and he says it a not a great place to work .
> 
> Scott


----------



## dutemplar

Three of us depart June 6th.  D-day.


----------



## dutemplar

T-2 weeks.  Definitely sorting / purging / packing.  

Last trips were all PMC or a cadre slot at KASOTC.

... Gladly accepting all suggestions on what to take/ ship, etc.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I feel like whatever you need you could likely get in Doha. Essentials and electives. I'd travel light to avoid and bullshittery with the airlines.

Don't forget copies of everything.


----------



## akflightmedic

Agreed. Anything you need can be bought there. Anything you want can also be bought. Travel light...have said this a million times however I always have those guys who show up with 5 trunks of "stuff" they could not be without.

Get there, get settled, survey and assess...then go buy what you think you need or have what you thought you needed shipped over. You will be surprised. Traveling abroad is a wonderful experience and even better when you lighten your load and do not have a bunch of "stuff" weighting you down and impacting your decision making.


----------



## dutemplar

Understood and appreciated.

I'm, of course, planning on the full 3 years - or more.  This is also a permanently split out of where I am living so there is a lot of purging and donations going on...

Storage is one van load going to my mom's, that's it.

Plus the whole "don't expect to get paid until July 28th" and taking the minimum cash with me... 

I was no longer expecting this.

Thank you.


----------



## akflightmedic

Good thing you have mom for free storage. A very dear friend of mine recently returned from Iraq...after SEVEN YEARS! She was only going for 1 year..ended up making a career out of it. Unfortunately she had to place things in storage, you know those things we can never be without. 

7 years x $150 per month = $12,600 dollars of stupidity as she is now unloading it and trashing most of it due to the fact that it was junk then only she did not realize it.  Add in the fact that she could have replaced everything she stored and still had money left over...I am sure this goes on more than most people talk about.

If you do not touch something within 6 months or even 12 months, odds are you never will and if you find that rare occasion when you do...well it is almost cheaper to buy than store. LOL

I am glad you have a long term plan, usually everyone does. However, before you travel with stuff....always good to get boots on ground and have a few paychecks rolling before you start transitioning.


----------



## dutemplar

You know the joke, if I die I hope my wife doesn't sell the guns for what I told her they are worth?

If something happens, I hope my mother doesn't sell the 121 bottles of scotch for what she thinks they are worth.... . The brothers babysitting hardware know the actual value.

Yea, I moved to Baltimore 5 years ago for a relationship that has failed...  And had a storage unit for far far too long as she hoarded more stuff into it.  No way.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

akflightmedic said:


> If you do not touch something within 6 months or even 12 months, odds are you never will and if you find that rare occasion when you do...well it is almost cheaper to buy than store. LOL


I can concur and attest to this statement.


----------



## dutemplar

Three of us have been here 11 days.  Looks very busy, but most everyone happy here barring a few issues.  

They are still recruiting and short on CCPs.  Just saying...


----------



## MedicSansBrains

Read the whole thread and the ups and downs are better than any gripping drama on the television. I hope to be overseas one day. Would love to hear an in depth update from @dutemplar !!


----------



## dutemplar

PM only.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Uh oh... I know _someone new_ who isn't going to like seeing that "PM only."

_Lolz!
_
Hope all is well bud!


----------



## dutemplar

Life is good overall.

They have tweaked a few things.  I would still recommend it but that's a side conversation.


----------



## MedicSansBrains

I can PM now!


----------



## dutemplar

In general, I will add this:  I'm very happy here and loving life.  Recruitment is torturously slow and painful but I think it's worth it.  Aside from enlisting and going the way I did this is IMO the best thing ever.  (Four months down...)  By the grace of goodness, I will not do just 3 and out, but retire from here and way sooner than working until the day I died in the US...


----------



## ExpatMedic0

WOW,  found out about this today.... apparently 3 American paramedics working for Hamad in Qatar have been detained. Someone shared this GoFund me for them with more details. Here is the link https://www.gofundme.com/7bsthhg8

The Go Fund me page states _"We are asking everyone to take notice of a dire situation happening abroad with 3 American citizens in Doha, Qatar who are facing detainment and are being prevented from leaving the country.  These individuals were contracted by Hamad Medical Corporation to work as paramedics over a three year contract.  They became victims of massive government layoffs on January 25, 2016 due to the oil prices plummeting.  In the beginning of their contract they were forced to obtain a loan from the bank after not being paid for 3 months and this loan was guaranteed over the life of their contract and backed by Hamad Medical Corporation (the sponsor). Five days after the layoffs Hamad Medical Corporations contacted the bank and informed that they were no longer employed and now the Qatar National placed a Travel Ban and  is  demanding  them to pay the remainder of their loans immediately if not they will face incarceration. The state run Hamad Medical Corporation breached their contract and is not upholding their end of the contract by not paying them out of their last year or even a portion of it. This is also happening to people across the board with other nationalities.  Their accounts have been frozen, salaries have been retained, credit cards have been shut off and have no access to money to fulfill any means of paying their loans; they lack money for basic necessities.  They have sold everything they have there but it does not put a dent in the grand total. Because they have not been able to pay, they will be forced to commit a crime of “bounced check” which is a serious offense there in Qatar which can hold up anywhere from 6 months to 7 years or whatever the courts see fit. They are unable to accept any job offers in the US as they are not allowed to leave the country, therefore, making their situations worse. Moreover, the only way the government bank will forgive the debt is if the person dies.  This has caused an increase in suicide deaths in the past 20 days here there in Qatar for those in similar circumstances and no means of correcting this; and no one ever hears of that or this situation as Qatar censors everything internally. 

This is absolutely absurd and is infringing on their basic human rights, especially when the government is effectively making them commit a crime.  We are asking anyone who has at least $1.00 to spare to contribute to this cause. We know times are tough for many people, but any amount will be beneficial to relieve them of this and have them return home safely.  We have estimated this amount to be sufficient for all of them combined (as they will most likely incur more costs as a result of this set by the courts).  Any amount left over will be donated to a charitable organization of Toys for Tots who gives underprivileged children toys during Christmas time.  Please think about this situation and let’s help them return home from a country the US protects, but in return, does not equally give the Americans the same treatment.  The US government agencies have been informed and the US Embassy there but it appears that there is little to be done.

Mr. Tim Reeber, from Honolulu, Hawaii,  a Critical Care Paramedic and a paramedic of 16 years who has worked across the US and Internationally.  He was also the paramedic instructor for the US Army MEDEVAC and 80th Civil Affairs Division. He is married and has one child with another on the way. He has one year remaining on his contract.

Mr. Kenneth Paton, from Omaha, Nebraska, also a military veteran, SSgt with US AF, with two deployments in Kuwait and Qatar.  He was working as a Critical Care Paramedic and has one year remaining on his contract.  He has three young children of his own."_


----------



## MedicSansBrains

ExpatMedic0 said:


> WOW,  found out about this today.... apparently 3 American paramedics working for Hamad in Qatar have been detained. Someone shared this GoFund me for them with more details. Here is the link https://www.gofundme.com/7bsthhg8
> 
> The Go Fund me page states _"We are asking everyone to take notice of a dire situation happening abroad with 3 American citizens in Doha, Qatar who are facing detainment and are being prevented from leaving the country.  These individuals were contracted by Hamad Medical Corporation to work as paramedics over a three year contract.  They became victims of massive government layoffs on January 25, 2016 due to the oil prices plummeting.  In the beginning of their contract they were forced to obtain a loan from the bank after not being paid for 3 months and this loan was guaranteed over the life of their contract and backed by Hamad Medical Corporation (the sponsor). Five days after the layoffs Hamad Medical Corporations contacted the bank and informed that they were no longer employed and now the Qatar National placed a Travel Ban and  is  demanding  them to pay the remainder of their loans immediately if not they will face incarceration. The state run Hamad Medical Corporation breached their contract and is not upholding their end of the contract by not paying them out of their last year or even a portion of it. This is also happening to people across the board with other nationalities.  Their accounts have been frozen, salaries have been retained, credit cards have been shut off and have no access to money to fulfill any means of paying their loans; they lack money for basic necessities.  They have sold everything they have there but it does not put a dent in the grand total. Because they have not been able to pay, they will be forced to commit a crime of “bounced check” which is a serious offense there in Qatar which can hold up anywhere from 6 months to 7 years or whatever the courts see fit. They are unable to accept any job offers in the US as they are not allowed to leave the country, therefore, making their situations worse. Moreover, the only way the government bank will forgive the debt is if the person dies.  This has caused an increase in suicide deaths in the past 20 days here there in Qatar for those in similar circumstances and no means of correcting this; and no one ever hears of that or this situation as Qatar censors everything internally.
> 
> This is absolutely absurd and is infringing on their basic human rights, especially when the government is effectively making them commit a crime.  We are asking anyone who has at least $1.00 to spare to contribute to this cause. We know times are tough for many people, but any amount will be beneficial to relieve them of this and have them return home safely.  We have estimated this amount to be sufficient for all of them combined (as they will most likely incur more costs as a result of this set by the courts).  Any amount left over will be donated to a charitable organization of Toys for Tots who gives underprivileged children toys during Christmas time.  Please think about this situation and let’s help them return home from a country the US protects, but in return, does not equally give the Americans the same treatment.  The US government agencies have been informed and the US Embassy there but it appears that there is little to be done.
> 
> Mr. Tim Reeber, from Honolulu, Hawaii,  a Critical Care Paramedic and a paramedic of 16 years who has worked across the US and Internationally.  He was also the paramedic instructor for the US Army MEDEVAC and 80th Civil Affairs Division. He is married and has one child with another on the way. He has one year remaining on his contract.
> 
> Mr. Kenneth Paton, from Omaha, Nebraska, also a military veteran, SSgt with US AF, with two deployments in Kuwait and Qatar.  He was working as a Critical Care Paramedic and has one year remaining on his contract.  He has three young children of his own."_


@dutemplar Are you ok??


----------



## SandpitMedic

Holy ****.

For all of you who can't wait to get on the contract train, here is an example of the untold risks.

I'll be donating. Hope our boys fare alright.


----------



## SandpitMedic

@ExpatMedic0
That link is dead. Just tried it.

Any other source on this?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

SandpitMedic said:


> @ExpatMedic0
> That link is dead. Just tried it.
> 
> Any other source on this?



No the page has been removed, the people I was in contact with about the situation have also gone quite for some odd reason. I'll post an update here if I hear anything more.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Odd.

Alright, I'll try to dig as well.
@akflightmedic may be in the know.


----------



## akflightmedic

http://dohanews.co/laid-off-expats-stuck-in-qatar-scramble-to-pay-off-debts/

Not sure if this article was posted yet. I have much to say about this situation but ultimately it comes down to their poor decision making. You do not sit for months not working, waiting for a job to start. You do not take large personal loans out when starting a new job either. Especially a loan you would never qualify for in the USA.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Anything new?


----------



## Nasaltubesrock

You are absolutely  correct  in that  you  don't wait for a job for months. However, I have enclosed the screen shot of the offer letter where it clearly states to submit 2 weeks notice and the visa is forthcoming; this did not happen and many people were delayed months to get it after they quit their jobs, myself included.  I did not live luxuriously by any stretch.


----------



## Nasaltubesrock

My story is pretty convoluted but HMC takes advantage of its workers and treats them extremely  poor.  The organization is shoddy and nepotism is rampant.  They do NOT  like American  paramedics as its run by South Africans in every position up to top management.   The loan is not extravagant as it can easily be paid as it was every month without fail...HMC is corrupt and has bad medicine.  No one should consider going there...ever


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Here is my recruitment offer (which was not worth the paper it was written on). I did not take any loans but I made some serious personal sacrifices and was lied to to.


----------



## akflightmedic

Letters are nothing in contracting...until you are boots on the ground it is just paper. And again, one of the guys wrote he waited for months after quitting his job to deploy...that is where I say...you do not wait. You go work anywhere for anything to pass the time, keep earning until you deploy. And if the loans are not that extravagant, then why the GoFundMe to settle the debt? It is a loan that you would NOT qualify for in the US (new job, no time on job, etc)...so why take the money there? Because you can? And to settle old debts which you let build up while waiting.

I am by no means defending the company as I have heard it all. At the same time, there is a HUGE amount of personal responsibility and accountability in play here.


----------



## Nasaltubesrock

Not sure what you are referring  to as this letter was the same as mine and the breakdown of pay and benefits were never the issue...once they arrived in my account.  I'm not sure you are understanding the current issue, yet you think you do.  BTW, I WOULD  be able to secure this loan in the states if I had to...but again that is not the issue.


----------



## Nasaltubesrock

This is an issue of my current inability to pay due from all money stopping and all means of repayment.  This situation is a result of the company's mismanagement of money...not mine.  The loan was being paid and would have been paid in full at the end of the contract...but hardly demanding to pay the residual amount immediately  after being furloughed and no means of repayment is not practical and surely you understand this...


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Have you guys spoke with any local attorneys about a breach of your contract? Also, the U.S. embassy can issue an emergency passport same day but I guess it wont do anyone much good with out an exit visa in Qatar.


----------



## Nasaltubesrock

Embassy won't do much...if anything at all as it is a civil matter...and yes, travel restriction will still exist


----------



## akflightmedic

Sorry dude, barking the wrong tree. You are in the contracting world and made financial obligations based on a new contracting job. Your situation sucks I agree. However, no banking institution routinely loans money to a brand new employee in the US. We can agree to not agree. Additionally, I have done my due diligence and would have done so in your shoes and made damn sure I was familiar with all the rules should I ever not make payment or my contract end. You are in the Islamic world and they take that loan **** way too serious...debtor's prison is quite common. I would take a loan which could land me in jail or travel restricted should I default, especially through no fault on my own. And again, as the guys in the article stated, they took the loan after sitting at home for months waiting to deploy and getting behind on bills...my prior statements apply.

Yes, I am familiar with the world, your contract and the situation. It sucks but your hands are not 100% clean.


----------



## dutemplar

I'm here, I don't scan here often.  I don't think anyone has been detained yet, but bounced checks are serious here and their accounts were frozen.  The gofundme was taken down after a few days.

A news article:
http://dohanews.co/laid-off-expats-stuck-in-qatar-scramble-to-pay-off-debts/

There have been budget cuts and lay offs in January when oil was crashing low and threats of $10-$15/barrel was going on.

It seems stable, I'm still mostly loving life although the schedule is exhausting and mandatory overtime sucks.

I would be cautious in my recommendation but still suggest this place, but keep your assets covered, think carefully and plan for contingencies.

Primary, secondary, contingency and emergency plan.  As always..


----------



## SandpitMedic

So... Ya'll good now?


----------



## dutemplar

SandpitMedic said:


> So... Ya'll good now?



I am currently finishing lunch at Smoke Bomb Grille after watching the Kiowa retirement flyover and drinking waaaaay too much at Charlie Mike's last night...

Heading back up to Baltimore after.  Back to the 'box on the 27th.

It seems stable, barring oil issues and some minor dafuqs.

The guys who were cut loose have mostly left, as of the 9th one was still hanging on in limbo that I knew of.

Life goes on...


----------



## SandpitMedic

dutemplar said:


> Life goes on...



Indeed.
Good to hear!


----------



## Jim37F

dutemplar said:


> I am currently finishing lunch at Smoke Bomb Grille after watching the Kiowa retirement flyover and drinking waaaaay too much at Charlie Mike's last night...


Is that the one next to the MOC (Media Operations Center, the building with all the big satellite dishes off of Gruber down the road from the 24hr shoppette at Reilly?)


----------



## dutemplar

I need to log on more.  It's that one on the hill and off Gruber on Bragg.  Used to be the GB club, back in the day.  They should have moved it back in 04 towards USASFC, but hey.  I seem to remember some chatter about it, but they passed on it due to "history."  Sadly it sounds like they just dumpstered almost everything that was in there.  Sadly, it's been many years since I was regularly at Bragg and wouldn't know a MOC if two psyops hit me with it.

Still in Qatar, still amused by life.  Still browsing mail-order bride catalogs, but hell.. no one delivers here dammit.  

Apparently some people that were being processed back when the layoffs hit in January are being put back on track for a 4Q16/1Q17 arrival.


----------



## Jim37F

dutemplar said:


> I need to log on more. It's that one on the hill and off Gruber on Bragg. Used to be the GB club, back in the day. They should have moved it back in 04 towards USASFC, but hey. I seem to remember some chatter about it, but they passed on it due to "history." Sadly it sounds like they just dumpstered almost everything that was in there. Sadly, it's been many years since I was regularly at Bragg and wouldn't know a MOC if two psyops hit me with it.


ROFL, well the barracks immediately west of there (still on the south side of Gruber) is where I lived for most of my 5 years on active duty (minusBasic/AIT/Airborne Schools and my deployments of course)

We got a MOC Tour one day in AIT, but other than that, never had anything to do with the place (other than telling people I "live next to the big satellite dishes" when giving directions lol), and wouldn't know much more about what goes on inside if two 3rd PSYOP Bn guys who work there hit me with it either! XD


----------



## ambulance

Any new recruitment going on with HMC for     CCP position? Is it a batch wise or individual recruitment??


----------



## dutemplar

ambulance said:


> Any new recruitment going on with HMC for     CCP position? Is it a batch wise or individual recruitment??



It is my understanding that five CCP positions have been un-frozen after the budget crunch/crisis from back in Januaryish.  Two people I know got emails that they were restarting the process to bring people here 4Q16/1Q17, from way back in June and some followup through today.  However, there hasn't seemed to be a lot of progress or info from those two as to processing/ verification/ credentialing/ Qatar license.  We could definitely use people, but I have no idea where the budget and all are at.


----------



## ambulance

That's a good news..How do we get in touch with HMC for CCP jobs...


----------



## dutemplar

http://www.gmrecruiting.com/jobs/category/id/388

I do not see any posts for new applications for CCP.


----------



## ambulance

Any possibility of direct interview  if I visit in person to HMC office ??


----------



## dutemplar

Possibly, although I'm not sure how they handle overseas vs local recruiting.  I have no idea at all... I know a few people were locally hired, College of North Atlantic graduates and a qualified spouse or two but I don't know how that works.


----------



## Firemedic77

I recently accepted a job in qatar with Vectrus. anyone familiar with them? I would really appreciate if I could ask someone who's over there some questions.


----------



## dutemplar

Firemedic77 said:


> I recently accepted a job in qatar with Vectrus. anyone familiar with them? I would really appreciate if I could ask someone who's over there some questions.


For fire, ems, both?  I haven't heard of them but will ask around.   The more info the better.


----------



## Firemedic77

dutemplar said:


> For fire, ems, both?  I haven't heard of them but will ask around.   The more info the better.


Fire/ems it's on the base there. the offer stated my salary was 20.14 based on a 48 hr work week but the guy I know that works there assured me yearly is around 110-115 a year with OT and holidays. does that sound about right for working over there?


----------



## dutemplar

Firemedic77 said:


> Fire/ems it's on the base there. the offer stated my salary was 20.14 based on a 48 hr work week but the guy I know that works there assured me yearly is around 110-115 a year with OT and holidays. does that sound about right for working over there?


That actually sounds pretty good for base fire/ems in the Middle East nowadays.  The salaries took a hit some years ago and spun down a little.  

I assume yearly travel, housing, the usual benefits and all.  

My only time at the 'deid is an occasional trip to LifeFlight.  I'll ask a few people I know there but they''re active duty and not contract.

If you make it over, by all means hit me up.  QDC has a much better liquor selection and Sealine is a decent beach trip when you're off.


----------



## Firemedic77

dutemplar said:


> That actually sounds pretty good for base fire/ems in the Middle East nowadays.  The salaries took a hit some years ago and spun down a little.
> 
> I assume yearly travel, housing, the usual benefits and all.
> 
> My only time at the 'deid is an occasional trip to LifeFlight.  I'll ask a few people I know there but they''re active duty and not contract.
> 
> If you make it over, by all means hit me up.  QDC has a much better liquor selection and Sealine is a decent beach trip when you're off.


Yeah all that is included in just really wanted to get someone who is there to advise me on it. thanks a lot for the info and I'll hit you up hopefully soon over there and buy you a drink


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I applied for the same job last month. I had never seen pop up before.


----------



## akflightmedic

Vectrus is a very large, very legitimate company. 

I cannot speak to the job itself, but the company is solid. They are a subsidiary of Exelis which also absorbed ITT a few years back.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Firemedic77 said:


> I recently accepted a job in qatar with Vectrus. anyone familiar with them? I would really appreciate if I could ask someone who's over there some questions.


If you go forward with the job let us know how it is, I would like to know more about it. It sounds like the KBOSS contract GW has locked down in Kuwait. However, I heard the KBOSS guys make 40 an hour and the contract is larger. Regardless I would like to know more once you have boots on the ground


----------



## Firemedic77

ExpatMedic0 said:


> If you go forward with the job let us know how it is, I would like to know more about it. It sounds like the KBOSS contract GW has locked down in Kuwait. However, I heard the KBOSS guys make 40 an hour and the contract is larger. Regardless I would like to know more once you have boots on the ground


Will do sir. my paperwork did say KBOSS.


----------



## SandpitMedic

KBOSSS is $35 an hour for US Paramedics.

I used to see the Qatar job pop up quite a bit on the ITT Excelis job board (now Vectrus). It was a medic in charge of a few FN EMTs. They also had spots for RNs. That was a while ago, and that was a direct contract with them and not a sub such as GW. The pay sounds about right, and of course the pay you were quoted is base pay. From my understanding it is base life support services under QBOSS; basically easy peasy base EMS.

KBOSSS and QBOSS are two different contracts that provide the US Govt with similar life support services. Vectrus is as legit as they come in the PMC world, as AK alluded.


----------



## SandpitMedic

After a brief search on their website I found this:

https://vectrusjobs.taleo.net/careersection/vectrus.external/jobdetail.ftl

It appears the same position I saw years ago as described in my previous post.

Keep in mind that you don't have a job until you are there working the job. Don't do anything in you current life or career until there's a plane ticket in your name.


----------



## ambulance

Firemedic77 said:


> Will do sir. my paperwork did say KBOSS.


Dear sir, Is it a family contract or single?


----------



## SandpitMedic

Generally, single. KBOSSS for sure. QBOSS most likely.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I believe as an American expat in both countries you could likely sponsor a spouse visa. Of course, you would also need to pull a housing allowance on top of that step to make it work. Not impossible, but some extra time and effort.
Edit: At least that was an option when I spoke to GW about Kboss in 2014, so it maybe dated information


----------



## SandpitMedic

I still have friends there. No one has it in their contract at the field medic level. You can bring your family, but it's all on you. I know a few met foreign women who became their wives there, but "technically" speaking they aren't allowed to live in the contracted accommodations. I'm also not sure how that would affect your DoD clearance. Bringing family from the US is not something I saw or was offered, nor did anyone plan on it.

While you could bear the expenses and burdens with the Kuwaiti government yourself, it was not recommended.

Tough situation if your contract ends unexpectedly; more complex than just getting on a plane and going home.

Too each their own I suppose.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Exactly, they told me I would have to handle it myself. Spouse visa and accommodation that is. I know people on single contracts who have sponsored their family and sought their accommodation in UAE and Saudi, I would imagine it's similar in Kuwait, but I have no idea. Secret clearance is no longer required for the contract; I believe it's now just a NACI check. So while it needs some extra work as I stated, it's certainly a possibility until proven otherwise.


----------



## akflightmedic

Hmmmm...might want to hold off on any Qatar plans for a bit....wonder what those in there are doing at the moment....

Leaving....on a fast jet plane.


----------



## SandpitMedic

akflightmedic said:


> Hmmmm...might want to hold off on any Qatar plans for a bit....wonder what those in there are doing at the moment....
> 
> Leaving....on a fast jet plane.


What's the news?
Haven't heard anything other than some "hacking" thing.


----------



## ThadeusJ

On June 5th, the surrounding Emirate states cut ties with Qatar (family squabble about supporting terrorism):

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...eak-diplomatic-ties-with-qatar-over-terrorism


----------



## SandpitMedic

@dutemplar 
Where ya at bud?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

@Armor10


----------



## SandpitMedic

Where are the boys?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Haha probably on social media lockdown


----------



## SandpitMedic

Yeah but any contractor I know worth his salt has a good VPN.


----------



## akflightmedic

The VPN is great for some very necessary things.....but in light of all that is going on, unsure I would be using it for any reason right now.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Eh. That's a good point too.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Hopefully they are alright.


----------



## RocketMedic

Everyone in the middle east, with the _possible_ exception of the Kuwaitis, supports terrorism in some extent. This kerfluffle with Saudi and the rest of the Gulf vs Quatar is just that- a family squabble with people trying to make hay.


----------



## linda simeone

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Anyone have any working knowledge of Qatar? And more importantly on IHR Canada?
> 
> Saw a job Posting for a Paramedic position and was curious.


KIND of an AER country, nice airport, currently in the news, kind of a mini Dubai. flew Qatar airlines from Katmandu, Nepal, 15 hrs. Yikes, airline has good food, people in airport very friendly, told many of our U.S.troops are sent there from tour of duty in Afghanistan, etc, we also have an air base there, so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## dutemplar

Armor10 rarely logs on, life and all.  I just got back from a honeymoon so...

Life's interesting.  I'm thinking it's 90% political junk out of the one country in particular that likes conservative, control, and is a bit worse off financially.  But hey, I digress.  Absolutely nothing would be permitted to remotely risk the operations at Al Udeid seeing as it controls theater flight ops (including Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan,...).  Turkey flew in a hundred plane loads of supplies and now has ships enroute.  Iran shipping across the Gulf.  The port has stepped up and sped up tremendously on imports and contracts from other regions.   Amusingly, the blockading countries are losing out financially far more and I doubt most companies will return to their products afterwards except for a few... they were higher cost and lesser quality in general.  Likewise, the previous shipping to a foreign port and trucked into the country will likely not return...  so loss of income there for them.

So, hey, whassup?

On a side note, they're planning on 20-30 CCPs  next year but were 95% advertising just to South Africans.  We did pick up a Canadian tho.


----------



## SandpitMedic

The South Africans seem to be a hot commodity. For reasons aforementioned in other similar discussions.


Glad to hear you are alive and well.


----------



## dutemplar

Life goes on.  All is well.  Far more multinational imports with shipping direct into Qatar, a new rail line from Turkey to Iran and ship to Qatar, and a new port shuffle with Oman.  No lack of goods, overall better quality and prices are the same.

For the South Africans, they got rocked by a tax change at home. They will in a year or so have to remit 45% of all income back home...


----------



## WailingBanshees

Hey guys, I got an email lately asking for my CV and details, it was from hamad's HR dep, asking for a EMD (dispatcher) role, any idea how's that like?

I was working 4 years in that in National Ambulance UAE, so unsure how it's like in qatar.

I was told it's gonna take a while before anything happens, slow processes and all.


----------



## ambulance

WailingBanshees said:


> Hey guys, I got an email lately asking for my CV and details, it was from hamad's HR dep, asking for a EMD (dispatcher) role, any idea how's that like?
> 
> I was working 4 years in that in National Ambulance UAE, so unsure how it's like in qatar.
> 
> I was told it's gonna take a while before anything happens, slow processes and all.


----------



## ambulance

how did you get in touch with them? Could you mention the contact details please. I got cleared my FPC and looking for CCP position


----------



## WailingBanshees

ambulance said:


> how did you get in touch with them? Could you mention the contact details please. I got cleared my FPC and looking for CCP position


I Didn't, They said they found me through Bayt.com, i got dispatch in my profile.


----------



## dutemplar

WailingBanshees said:


> Hey guys, I got an email lately asking for my CV and details, it was from hamad's HR dep, asking for a EMD (dispatcher) role, any idea how's that like?
> 
> I was working 4 years in that in National Ambulance UAE, so unsure how it's like in qatar.
> 
> I was told it's gonna take a while before anything happens, slow processes and all.



They are a bit slow and very thorough with credentialing.  The call-center is transitioning from using trained Ambulance Paramedics (EMT-Is) in the role to a more EMD training/certification based system.  

Expect tweaks, upgrades, and continued recruiting for the next 3 years.


----------



## WailingBanshees

dutemplar said:


> They are a bit slow and very thorough with credentialing.  The call-center is transitioning from using trained Ambulance Paramedics (EMT-Is) in the role to a more EMD training/certification based system.
> 
> Expect tweaks, upgrades, and continued recruiting for the next 3 years.


Sweet, Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SandpitMedic

dutemplar said:


> They are a bit slow and very thorough with credentialing.  The call-center is transitioning from using trained Ambulance Paramedics (EMT-Is) in the role to a more EMD training/certification based system.
> 
> Expect tweaks, upgrades, and continued recruiting for the next 3 years.


Still there bud? Hope you’re doing well.


----------



## dutemplar

SandpitMedic said:


> Still there bud? Hope you’re doing well.



Still here with the wife (wasn't seeing that coming way back when I first hopped in this thread way back when!) and looking at staying through the World Cup still.  Open to options, buuuuut they have to be good ones.  Working, saving, investing, and of course vacationing.  Waiting for next month's anniversary trip to Zanzibar and Advanced Open Water with Spanish Dancer Divers.

Now, in material terms of the thread, we've been bringing SAs on here and there.  Haven't seen any new recruiting postings in a while.  I've known a few people to apply direct but there hasn't seem to be any positive response.  Some reorganization and  continued system tweaks as we slowly expand and work on core improvements to get ready for the festivities.

The new tax, ugh, suuuuuuuucks.  A bit of depression.  QDC was already horribly overpriced but affordable.. A surprise 100% tax on everything there knocked all the expat morale for a loop for sure. 

Otherwise SSDD, sup?  Still Ukraine?


----------



## TheHorsman

Hey all, 

New to the forum and created the account to find out more about Qatar and the working conditions there. 

I have a wife and daughter that would likely join me there, my wife is a French teacher not sure if there would be employment opportunities for her as well during the 3 year contract. 

Any tips would be welcome from people who have taken similar contracts as the “Dos and don’ts” 

Thanks!


----------



## dutemplar

Good morning,
Overall life is decent.  Working conditions are humane.  The summers are brutal.  Winters are cool and enjoyable.  Vacation time accumulates and we all enjoy a worldwide travel that was incomprehensible working back home.  Actually, the wife and I just got back from celebrating our wedding anniversary in Zanzibar, and November we spent my birthday in Thailand.  That's normal for the CCPs here (while still saving towards retirement.  The hard core savers, not as much but some.)

As before in the threads, the contract is 16x12hr shifts per month (unless you go to management and the Sunday-Thursday workweek.)  The pay scale isn't bad, although there are a lot more Grade 112s than before so it isn't as "elite" to the Corporation as it once was, the pay has been stagnant for a few years now, no raises for 4 years and my Magic 8-Ball says "Unlikely" for this year. Short months, you get extra shifts (which they try to put in the quarterly continuing education modules, etc...) but it IS 16 shifts a month, merely built around the "two days, two nights, four off" rotation matrix.  Overtime is still available most months.  There is still a question about how, or how badly the South Africans will be impacted by their national tax laws changing and could dramatically affect their willingness to work overseas.

Grade 112 is still decent, fairly respectable.  Prices and taxes however are slowly going up with a 100% "sin" tax on unhealthy and Western lifestyles.  A general 5% VAT coming (excluding normal food, clothing, medicines... we think.)  Plus a few automatic toll gates going up to go in service on the major roads in the next few years.  Granted, too many people here do drive so the roads are a bit congested... it's considered an incentive to use that brand new- rail/ subway system.  General healthcare is decent, sometimes very slow for routine and followup apointments and planned non-emergency procedures (unless you go to a private hospital.)  

The EMS system is being overhauled at the moment with a lot of tweaks.  EMS hates change.  Dinosaurs hate change.  I'm actually pretty excited and heartily sold on the system revamp.  That, and it IS a dynamic culture.  American, British, South African are predominant in the CCP role.  APs are more varied and include Moroccan, Tunisian, Jordanian, Somali, Indian, and several others I'm sure.

Call volume is slowly growing, hence one of the reasons for change and growth.  Primary recruiting is for Charlie, the On-The-Road CCP position.  From there, you can branch out to various areas (Interfacility Transfers, International Transfers, LifeFlight helicopter, National Command Center, Training, Disaster/ Major Incident, Management).  

Note, taking a contract now, once all the credentialing is done and you physically arrive, would have you as experienced (here) and in a growing system... and physically here for the World Cup in 2022.  Just sayin...  I do expect a bit of streamlining after the World Cup and that is a target date for several of us to be planning to leaving after.  I do know a few people who's career highlights included an Olympics.

This _is_ a world class system, and probably one of the highest functioning EMS systems in the world.  Plus one of the more international and dynamic ones.  It's also one driven by improvement, and subscribes to Evidence Based Medicine with annual updates (and occasional off-time inclusions if the evidence is convincing enough.)  Evidence from around the world... we have a blended mix of American, European, and South African medications.  I do have to say, the American EMS toys are still the coolest though. 

As far as spouses, heck.. I met mine here.  Technically, if you all convert to the local religion, you could meet 3 more here too!  

From my co-workers, the nutshell version:  You come here, start working, get your formal residency permit.  You get the paperwork to sponsor your family.  You let housing know when they're coming, they argue nothing is available, you bring them here anyways and demand housing provide accommodations NOW.  You immediately get a place.  Might not be the nicest place, but you get a place.  Probably a 2 bedroom apartment in a Hamad housing building, based upon your pay grade.  This is the funny part.  You will have to give your wife a formal and signed No-Objection Letter (in Arabic) to her taking a job here.  Some wives choke a little about that part...  Everywhere knows this, the jobs will provide a letter for you to sign usually.  Credentialing and verification are things here... so if she plans to teach here, it is under your sponsorship, and she will need to go ahead and get Apostilled copies of her degree, and teaching license/ credential at least, in addition to criminal background check.  National Apostille and a stamp by the Qatar embassy there.  Side note, international criminal background checks here "expire" after 6 months... wouldn't do that until pending to leave.  There are quite a few International schools.  Including at least two French schools (but most of the staff are French French), a few British and American schools, and others.  There are definitely a few spots for language teachers, but you would have to do some research & I would recommend contacting them about how they would go about on-boarding someone and what paperwork was needed if spots were available.  Most places would be happy to give guidance.  I don't have any kids (that I know of), can't say directly about the daughter.  A few coworkers do tend to leave here as the daughters hit the mid to upper teens... local socialization and personal development versus "home" socialization and development.   Most of the families seem to have loved the chance for their kids to grow in an international venue and develop in ways they couldn't  back home with a far broader set of experiences and were/ are very happy for their 3-6 years here.

DO READ THE CONTRACT.  Carefully.  Then realize it's a recruiting contract and may not 100% reflect the legal one you sign when you get here.  Dot your i's, cross your t's in doing paperwork.  Do check on your bank, retirement and investment accounts on international wire transfers.  Do plan on on "what happens if they delay me going after I resign my job and expect to receive tickets 3-5 days before I fly... like happened to us way back when (note, this hasn't been an issue for a while now, but for us back in 2014-2015 this was horrible.)  Do plan on "what happens if oil prices crash badly."  Do check your passport, make sure it has time and empty pages.  Do consider your long-term plan.  Are you "three and done," and what is your "enjoy life" versus "saving to go home" balance.  Do consider your home and possessions there.  Long-term storage fees are horrible for what in a few years are aging nicknacks and dusty memories, and you want to go shopping to replace it all anyways.  After arrival, redo your will to local legal standards juuuust in case.  Do consider brushing up on polite arabic and social customs for the area.  Do recheck your packing list when you do come, you don't need as much as you do need, 1-2 light momentos which can be easily carried out of here as well.  Do let me know when you're coming, I'll Amazon a few small items..   j/k.  Maybe.  Do arrive with $2000 US.  Improvements have been made, you'll usually get your first pay with the normal end-of-the month, but depending on when you arrive that's the 28th of next month...

I've made three excellent choices in my life.  One was gong to A&S, and one was coming here, and I have to say one was the wifey.  In each of those cases, my entire world changed.

Anything specific, PM away bro.


----------



## TheHorsman

Would you be down for a skype chat or gtalk or whatever your flavour is? I cannot PM...


----------



## WailingBanshees

Hey @dutemplar, Hope it's going well, Thanks for the constant updates and I'm glad you're happy with the wifey.

Did they take in any dispatchers yet? since they contacted me last July there's nothing yet, I'm not in a hurry as I'm busying myself but right now going there would be nice, Much better than here in Jordan for sure.

Cheers~


----------



## dutemplar

I am unaware of any recruited dispatchers.  I am aware they have been / are looking, but that's a whole different department. 

Just as an FYI.. Applied Sep 2013.  Interview April 2014.  Job offer May 2014.  Verification started August 2014.  Visa October 2014.  Supposed to come November 2014 and January 2015.  Came June 2015...  From newer CCPs, it's improved a little bit, but is still a lengthy process.


----------



## WailingBanshees

Wow that took a while  well I wish you good luck~


----------



## SandpitMedic

That’s one heck of an update!!! Nice!


----------



## MedicMuse

@dutemplar Are you sti in Qatar ? I can't PM right now, read all messages u post about Qatar.

There was a position in Ambulance Paramedic and i applied that and sent a resume. 

they all at least 4-5 years old post but ppl said it took year over to get a proper contact and working visa.

in 2019 is it  still like that ??


----------



## dutemplar

Good evening.
Still here.  Gonna be here longer than planned, life changes.  

 “Ambulance Paramedic” is, in US terms, EMT-I.  A lot of good people.  Most of our APs are Filipino, Indian, Jordanian, Moroccan, Tunisian and batches of several more.  A few Pakistani, Afghani, Somali,...

I’m not up to speed on the AP recruitment.  They do trips around the world now and then to recruit, and they are bringing over quite a few all the time.

For Critical Care Paramedics, I’ve really only seen South African recruiting lately.  There was a brief Canadian attempt, but I don’t think they ran into any interest.

From application to arrival, it’s frequently an 18 month process.  I was closer to 2 years.  It has been quicker lately, I’ve heard down to several (6-8) months but again... not my area.

Slow spots include:
employment verification (checking with past jobs)
Educational verification (including transcripts).  You’ll also need an apostille diploma/ degree/ certs.
Licensing.
Visas...  not the slowest part.  The government has been streamlining the process and not as much delay for the sake of delay.
Housing.  They need a place to put you.



MedicMuse said:


> @dutemplar Are you sti in Qatar ? I can't PM right now, read all messages u post about Qatar.
> 
> There was a position in Ambulance Paramedic and i applied that and sent a resume.
> 
> they all at least 4-5 years old post but ppl said it took year over to get a proper contact and working visa.
> 
> in 2019 is it  still like that ??


----------



## MedicMuse

dutemplar said:


> Good evening.
> Still here.  Gonna be here longer than planned, life changes.
> 
> “Ambulance Paramedic” is, in US terms, EMT-I.  A lot of good people.  Most of our APs are Filipino, Indian, Jordanian, Moroccan, Tunisian and batches of several more.  A few Pakistani, Afghani, Somali,...
> 
> I’m not up to speed on the AP recruitment.  They do trips around the world now and then to recruit, and they are bringing over quite a few all the time.
> 
> For Critical Care Paramedics, I’ve really only seen South African recruiting lately.  There was a brief Canadian attempt, but I don’t think they ran into any interest.
> 
> From application to arrival, it’s frequently an 18 month process.  I was closer to 2 years.  It has been quicker lately, I’ve heard down to several (6-8) months but again... not my area.
> 
> Slow spots include:
> employment verification (checking with past jobs)
> Educational verification (including transcripts).  You’ll also need an apostille diploma/ degree/ certs.
> Licensing.
> Visas...  not the slowest part.  The government has been streamlining the process and not as much delay for the sake of delay.
> Housing.  They need a place to put you.





Thanks for the info.

From Turkey age 28 single male. In the website the  position looks open till 2017 Nov. University degree paramedic, in Turkey things work different, grade I have is the last step before CCP but there's no option to be a CCP here. Kinda stuck cause of that. I can be a CCP after I get requirements in Qatar.

A university wants me as a Lecturer to train student paramedics but it's official 1 year job, if I get position in Qatar, I just can't leave the job until  June 2020 and I need to tell my decision in 45 days. Hope I got a message, call or mail before that so I can make a plan for it.


And because of that, if I get in touch with HMC, may I have a chance to arrange my start date (is it negotiable?).  if you know ofc.

Already handle my diploma apostile in case of call.
Added transcript and academic record sheets too in resume with all other certifications.
Employment verification, already noticed  every single one in case of a call.

I'm all up for that. All i need is a call from HMC. Qatar looks like a best way to start over from scracth   Hope at least a call or mail in 45 days so I can plan everything.

And do you have any skype or mail adresses to ask about CCP thing. In Turkey we don't have that option and wanna be one. I got questions (tons) )


U're the one and the best about HMC search in web for who got questions for that. Thanks a lot again. ^^


----------



## dutemplar

First off, cool.  My wife is Turkish.  Was there back in June.  Visit family in Istanbul, visit the summer home on cinarcik, and then a road trip for diving down to Kas and Fethiye with some pitstops on the way.  And yea, from past trips to Turkey I looked at a fire station and ambulance or two... they do have some catching up to do.  Good guys, limited equipment and options.  Friendly as hell, I don’t think I ever walked into a fire station before using google translate to say “Hi, I am a firefighter paramedic from america and just wanted to see the trucks and get a few pictures” and get kidnapped for tea, lunch, fitted for a cap and jacket (it was a little chilly out) and spend three hours doing tours. 

I’m not sure how recruiting from Turkey works.  You can go to the main HMC page and try under jobs.  In the past six months I know the recruiting team flew to the Philippines and Jordan for sure to recruit groups.

The name I use here, is my normal one.  So if you’re playing Battlefield, or MWO, or you know how to send to AOL dot com...

But honestly, the timetable is random.  It depends on paperwork and how much pressure comes down from the top... it’s gotten better, but it is a roll of the dice.



MedicMuse said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> From Turkey age 28 single male. In the website the  position looks open till 2017 Nov. University degree paramedic, in Turkey things work different, grade I have is the last step before CCP but there's no option to be a CCP here. Kinda stuck cause of that. I can be a CCP after I get requirements in Qatar.
> 
> A university wants me as a Lecturer to train student paramedics but it's official 1 year job, if I get position in Qatar, I just can't leave the job until  June 2020 and I need to tell my decision in 45 days. Hope I got a message, call or mail before that so I can make a plan for it.
> 
> 
> And because of that, if I get in touch with HMC, may I have a chance to arrange my start date (is it negotiable?).  if you know ofc.
> 
> Already handle my diploma apostile in case of call.
> Added transcript and academic record sheets too in resume with all other certifications.
> Employment verification, already noticed  every single one in case of a call.
> 
> I'm all up for that. All i need is a call from HMC. Qatar looks like a best way to start over from scracth   Hope at least a call or mail in 45 days so I can plan everything.
> 
> And do you have any skype or mail adresses to ask about CCP thing. In Turkey we don't have that option and wanna be one. I got questions (tons) )
> 
> 
> U're the one and the best about HMC search in web for who got questions for that. Thanks a lot again. ^^


----------



## MedicMuse

dutemplar said:


> First off, cool.  My wife is Turkish.  Was there back in June.  Visit family in Istanbul, visit the summer home on cinarcik, and then a road trip for diving down to Kas and Fethiye with some pitstops on the way.  And yea, from past trips to Turkey I looked at a fire station and ambulance or two... they do have some catching up to do.  Good guys, limited equipment and options.  Friendly as hell, I don’t think I ever walked into a fire station before using google translate to say “Hi, I am a firefighter paramedic from america and just wanted to see the trucks and get a few pictures” and get kidnapped for tea, lunch, fitted for a cap and jacket (it was a little chilly out) and spend three hours doing tours.
> 
> I’m not sure how recruiting from Turkey works.  You can go to the main HMC page and try under jobs.  In the past six months I know the recruiting team flew to the Philippines and Jordan for sure to recruit groups.
> 
> The name I use here, is my normal one.  So if you’re playing Battlefield, or MWO, or you know how to send to AOL dot com...
> 
> But honestly, the timetable is random.  It depends on paperwork and how much pressure comes down from the top... it’s gotten better, but it is a roll of the dice.




Wow, wasn't expecting that much.  As you named it found some of your social media accounts but did not want to directly message to before letting you know from here.

About the welcoming at stations, it's ordinary ''Turkish hospitality'' case. What should they do ? haha 

Recruiting in Turkey basicaly did not work,  everyone (i mean not just paramedics really everysingle one who looks for a job) goes a test country wide and highest grade takes the job (trick is u just can't be  good at job and the test same time, best of country's paramedics are all for another things to live, sad fact) in every 2 years. So nothing to do for a paramedic like me who got some passion about the job.

I already applied over HMC system job code ''IRC152442''. Wasn't experienced as hell but I got some skills i believe. Hope I can get. 



Left Battlefield after bf1 launch, was playing  bf3 and bf4 as hell, you should see me up in the sky with attack heli, good old days..


Again and again you rock the topic, with everysingle answer you gave.


----------



## WailingBanshees

Hey mate, Me again @dutemplar hope you've been doing well.

Hamad starting sending out tests for EMDs here in Jordan, I'm in contact with them, Heard the range is 8800, 9750 for midrange, with shared accomodation.

Just wanted to know if it's enough in QA, I wanna leave here and go save some cash, Got some big plans next year, Also wanna switch more into data science and I think Qatar is a good place to be after I do finish my MSc in Health Informatics, which i should be starting in 3 months (online from ASU).

Is it busy there in terms of dispatch? If it's as calm as my last job in NA UAE could be much time to study between calls in the ACC.

Hoping for some insight.

Best.


----------



## dutemplar

Still here.  The call center is fairly busy.  There are breaks and all, but it isn’t a very studying kind of environment.  Breaking it down, you have call-takers (dual language, plus some extras thrown in) who do PROQA processing 999 medical calls.  You have dispatchers that operate one of the main frequencies each.  We’ve got a few...  people above them.  

9600 isn’t bad...  say 1800JD or 2600USD per month.  Housing provided.  Depending how you live,...    if you hop rides, buy a Toyota or a Cadillac... but that is doable for about 1400 paramedics and dispatchers...


----------



## WailingBanshees

dutemplar said:


> Still here.  The call center is fairly busy.  There are breaks and all, but it isn’t a very studying kind of environment.  Breaking it down, you have call-takers (dual language, plus some extras thrown in) who do PROQA processing 999 medical calls.  You have dispatchers that operate one of the main frequencies each.  We’ve got a few...  people above them.
> 
> 9600 isn’t bad...  say 1800JD or 2600USD per month.  Housing provided.  Depending how you live,...    if you hop rides, buy a Toyota or a Cadillac... but that is doable for about 1400 paramedics and dispatchers...


Thanks for the reply mate, Yea that's how we used to do it in UAE but we had a lot of downtime between calls, I want to ask and i'm not sure if you have an answer, are the computers we operate on locked down? as in, can we browse stuff or watch stuff while on shift (especially night shift) or are these locked down? don't think i can survive a shift with a locked pc i'd get bored out of my mind. is it strict?


----------



## SandpitMedic

Wait- did you say they’re only paying $2600 USD a month? For a dispatcher?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

SandpitMedic said:


> Wait- did you say they’re only paying $2600 USD a month? For a dispatcher?


Probably based upon country of origin


----------



## SandpitMedic

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Probably based upon country of origin


OCNs and such sure, but dutemplar is an AMCIT and I do believe he was made to work in dispatch for a while. Perhaps I am mistaken. 

Wailing is Jordanian. I’m not sure of the going rates for Jordanian EMS folks, so whether that’s a good gig, I don’t know.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I just saw a listing for SA CCT medics for Qatar through Global Medical on FB, advertising interviews in Cape Town. 

Did something change? I thought the company was Hamad who provided EMS.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Global Medical has always been one of their recruiting companies. It's who recruited me in 2014 or so


----------



## SandpitMedic

Roger


----------



## WailingBanshees

SandpitMedic said:


> Wait- did you say they’re only paying $2600 USD a month? For a dispatcher?


Yep, Plus accommodation and transport, It's at least better than what we would get back home :/


----------



## dutemplar

The dispatcher / ambulance paramedic (EMT-I kinda) is roughly $2600/month, give or take, plus housing, etc.  Give or take, that's not my pay grade.  It seems to draw quite a few recruits from the Phillipines, Tunisia, Jordan, Morocco, India,...

My time at the comm center was there as a critical care paramedic, the standard CCP package, just a different assignment. 

Global Medical Recruiting handles a lot of recruiting, it's how I came on board also. Hamad Medical Corporation runs the public healthcare for the country, Ambulance Service is one of those "divisions." Primary recruiting seems to be SA, they tried Canada with minimal success, but I haven't seen or heard of US attempts for a while.


----------



## dutemplar

For reasons I can't go into now, I no longer recommend it.  Both Armor10 and I are leaving.


----------



## SandpitMedic

dutemplar said:


> For reasons I can't go into now, I no longer recommend it.  Both Armor10 and I are leaving.


You had a good run. This is just the nature of contracting.


----------

